# [Diskussion] Demokratie von rechts und links - Quo vadis?



## Shi (26. Juni 2010)

Wer sollte euerer Meinung nach Bundespräsident werden?


----------



## Squatrat (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Gauck da er wohl in allen Fraktionen (Linke ausgenommen) hinweg über Respekt verfügt.

Ein Bundespräsident muss möglichst bei allen Parteien gut ankommen.

Ich habe nichts gegen Wulff aber als Bundespräsident ist er meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet.

Die anderen zwei kommen für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## derP4computer (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Weder noch. Er sollte vom Volk gewählt werden und nicht von der Bundesversammlung (welche ja eigentlich der Bundestag ist.)
Wie wäre es mit einer Grundgesetzänderung und der Einführung eines Volksbegehren?
Damit auch mein Nachbar Hans Werner Müller gewählt werden darf. Der repräsentiert den Typisch Deutschen eher. Der ist cool!


----------



## Squatrat (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Naja wenn das Volk den Bundespräsidenten direkt wählen würde hätte er auch mehr Einfluss als bisher.

Jede Partei sollte einen Kanditaten stellen dürfen.

Wenn sich jeder Hans Werner Müller anmeldet haben wir bald tausende Kanditaten und keine Übersicht mehr.


----------



## herethic (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

[x]thrian/*Joachim Gauck*


----------



## Shi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Auch wenn ich sehr links gesinnt bin, finde ich dennoch dass Gauck Bundespräsident werden sollte da er eine sehr besonnene Aura hat und einfach ein guter Präsident wäre.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Frank Rennicke, ist das ein schlechter Scherz oder ist dir kein besserer Name eingefallen?


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

NPD Kandidat  LÄCHERLICH


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

OMG ich sollte öfters Nachrichten schauen.  Hier mal was von Extra3 über diese Aufstellung der NPD


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

keiner von den vieren. das sind alles die gleichen nasen


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

(x) joachim gauck sollte euer bundespräsident werden!


----------



## Lacri (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Gauck, weil er politisch unangenehm ist 

Wulff wäre nur ein Statist der CDU und sollte lieber im Land bleiben, Jochimsen ist Kulturpolitikerin und nur aufgestellt, damit die Linke keine position beziehen muss und Rennicke halte ich immernoch für nen schlechten Scherz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

[X]geringstes Übel: Gauck
Aber auf die Frage, "Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?" wäre mir ehrlich gesagt keiner der vier eingefallen.
Zugegebenermaßen gilt das für die Vorgänger sowieso und die Qualifikationen, die ein BP mitbringen muss, sind auch eher knapp.


----------



## frEnzy (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Von den angebotenen wäre Gauck mein Mann  Viel interessanter wäre aber die Abstimmung mit noch ein paar mehr Kandidaten wie z.B.

[ ] Georg Schramm
[ ] Volker Pispers
[ ] Campino

DAS wären mal ein paar brauchbare Alternativen!! Drei charismatische Männer, die alle nicht auf den Mund gefallen sind und der Regierung ordentlich Dampf machen würden. Denen wäre wahrscheinlich auch egal, wem sie da auf die Füße treten. Schade, dass die nicht nominiert sind...


----------



## Lacri (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Die würden das eh nicht machen, weil sie dann schlechter bezahlt werden würden


----------



## frEnzy (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Glaube ich nicht. Für das, was man als Bundespräsi verdient (vor allem auf lange Sicht) müssen auch die ganz gut schufften! Vor allem Pispers und Schramm dürften momentan deutlich weniger pro Monat haben. Bei Campino kann man das gar nicht real einschätzen. Ich glaube aber, dass die es nicht wegen dem Geld tun würden


----------



## Icejester (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Wulff aber als Bundespräsident ist er meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet.



Für ungeeignet würde ich Wulff absolut nicht halten, aber persönlich finde ich Gauck einfach besser. Und das Bessere ist ja nun bekanntlich der Feind des Guten. 




frEnzy schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre aber die Abstimmung mit noch ein paar mehr Kandidaten wie z.B.
> 
> [ ] Georg Schramm
> [ ] Volker Pispers
> ...



Was soll man denn bitte mit solchen Vollpfosten im höchsten Amt der Bundesrepublik, außer sich im Ausland lächerlich zu machen? Bei solchen Kandidaten würde ich wirklich sagen: "Gute Nacht, Deutschland."


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

also ich wär für Sarrazin


----------



## Icejester (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Auch interessant, aber vielleicht sollte man doch einem etwas mehr auf Ausgleich bedachten Kandidaten den Vorzug geben.


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Was soll man denn bitte mit solchen Vollpfosten im höchsten Amt der Bundesrepublik, außer sich im Ausland lächerlich zu machen? Bei solchen Kandidaten würde ich wirklich sagen: "Gute Nacht, Deutschland."


Vollpfosten? Warum sind das denn Vollpfosten?  Die haben jeder für sich schon mehr in der Birne als alle unsere Minister zusammen!  Und rethorisch sind zumindest Pispers und Schramm den momentanen Kandidaten mindestens ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar deutlich überlegen 
Die drei wären bestens dazu geeignet, unser Land zu representieren! Im Gegensatz zu so einer Politikmarionette wie Wulf würden die wenigstens mal der Regierung die Leviten lesen und mal sagen was Sache ist! Die sind kritisch genug, um sich Respekt zu verdienen. Ein Präsident, bei dem sich unsere Politiker lieber drei mal überlegen, welchen Mist sie verzapfen, weil sie in sofort wieder von ihm unter die Nase gerieben bekommen, ist mir auf jeden Fall tausendmal lieber, als einer, der einfach nur rumsteht, lieb lächelt, Verdienstkreuze verteilt und "Ja und Amen" zu allem sagt, was seine Partei macht.

Guck dir doch mal die Kandidatin der linken an, was für eine verblendete Person das ist! Willst du von der representiert werden? Also ich nicht. Dann schon lieber Wulf! Und der ist ein so dermaßen alteingesessener CDUler, dass das an sich schon schwierig ist. Von Gauck weiß ich nicht viel aber er ist der Gegenkandidat von Wulf und damit automatisch schon die bessere Wahl


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Wulff aber als Bundespräsident ist er meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet.



Full agree, so ein schnößel ist einfach nichts für so ein Amt!
Vorallem brauchen wir nicht so einen unfähigen penner der zu allem ja und amen sagt, nur damit sich niemand auf den schlipps getreten fühlt....
Und kritisieren wird er die CDU mit sicherheit nicht...


[X] Gauck 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## herethic (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Porträt von Joachim Gauck: Der Demokratielehrer | tagesschau.de

Porträt Lukrezia Jochimsen: Die Chancenlose | tagesschau.de

Insbesondere letzeres würd ich mir mal durchlesen.


----------



## Icejester (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Vollpfosten? Warum sind das denn Vollpfosten?  Die haben jeder für sich schon mehr in der Birne als alle unsere Minister zusammen!  Und rethorisch sind zumindest Pispers und Schramm den momentanen Kandidaten mindestens ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar deutlich überlegen
> Die drei wären bestens dazu geeignet, unser Land zu representieren!


 
Entschuldige bitte, aber ein (Möchtegern)Altpunk und zwei dazu noch ziemlich unsympathische und höchst mittelmäßige Spaßmacher? Das kann wohl nicht Dein Ernst für das höchste Amt im Staate sein. Und ebenbürtig sind die letzteren beiden den momentanen Kandidaten (Gauck & Wulff) sicher nicht. Dazu fehlt ihnen schon der Sachverstand. Polemisieren können die sicher ganz gut, aber genau das ist nicht Aufgabe des BP.


> Guck dir doch mal die Kandidatin der linken an, was für eine verblendete Person das ist! Willst du von der representiert werden? Also ich nicht.


 
Nein. Ich will überhaupt nirgends von jemandem aus der Linkspartei oder deren Wasserträgern repräsentiert werden.



> Dann schon lieber Wulf! Und der ist ein so dermaßen alteingesessener CDUler, dass das an sich schon schwierig ist. Von Gauck weiß ich nicht viel aber er ist der Gegenkandidat von Wulf und damit automatisch schon die bessere Wahl


 
Bei einer Partei "alteingesessen" zu sein ist nun für dieses Amt nicht die schlechteste Voraussetzung, sofern der Kandidat in der Lage ist, bisweilen ein wenig von der Parteilinie abzurücken. Aber eigentlich ist nicht einmal das so wahnsinnig wichtig, denn echte Macht hat er ja nun nicht.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Mit Verlaub gesagt:

Welcher Idiot stimmt denn hier für den Kandidaten der rechtsextremen NPD?

Eine Partei welche noch nicht einmal die 5%-Hürde schafft und trotzdem einen BP-Kandidaten aufstellt macht sich einfach nur lächerlich. Passt aber eigentlich zu dem Geisteszustand (Größenwahn) der NPD.

Meiner Ansicht nach sollte das Amt des BP nur von Menschen *ohne* Parteizugehörigkeit ausgefüllt werden dürfen, einem Mensch der sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten einen Namen durch den Einsatz für eine gute/karitative  Sache gemacht hat, im Moment fällt mir da aber keiner ein...


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber ein (Möchtegern)Altpunk und zwei dazu noch ziemlich unsympathische und höchst mittelmäßige Spaßmacher? Das kann wohl nicht Dein Ernst für das höchste Amt im Staate sein.


- Möchtegern Altpunk ist ne Schublade, in die man Campino sicher stecken kann. Wird man ihm damit gerecht? Ich glaube nein.
- Mittelmäßige Spaßmacher? Was die beiden machen, ist unschätzbar wichtig für unser Land! Schade, dass nicht noch viel mehr Leute den beiden wirklich zuhören.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und ebenbürtig sind die letzteren beiden den momentanen Kandidaten (Gauck & Wulff) sicher nicht. Dazu fehlt ihnen schon der Sachverstand. Polemisieren können die sicher ganz gut, aber genau das ist nicht Aufgabe des BP.


Um sich über ein Thema lustig zu machen und um auf die faulen Äpfel zeigen zu können, muss man verstanden haben worum es geht. Und man muss es so auf den Punkt bringen können, dass auch unpolitische und nicht so gut informierte Menschen das Problem verstehen. Denn eine, wenn nicht sogar die wichtigste Aufgabe des Bundespräsidenten ist es, der Regierung ordentlich in den Karren zu fahren, wenn dort etwas schief läuft! Und das läuft es seit Jahren ganz gewaltig und niemand sagt etwas! Klar, ein Präsident soll auch den Zusammenhalt stärken und so. Aber viel wichtiger ist, dass er dafür sorgt, dass auch mal die Wahrheit auf den Tisch kommt! Denn genau diese Wahrheit bekommst du von keiner Partei geliefert. Die denken, taktieren, intregieren und agieren nur machtpolitisch! Und genau das können zumindest Schramm und Pispers perfekt! Wulf? Niemals! Da würde er mich ordentlich überraschen und ich bin Niedersachse und lebe mit ihm seit Jahren als Präsident. Beliebt durch Beliebigkeit, würde ich mal sagen. Gauk? Besser als Wulf weil (zumindest theoretisch) unparteilich. Die Tante von den Linken kannste eh knicken. Die ist nur dabei, weil die Linke sich über Gauk geärgert haben und die Füße nicht still halten konnten.




Icejester schrieb:


> Bei einer Partei "alteingesessen" zu sein ist nun für dieses Amt nicht die schlechteste Voraussetzung, sofern der Kandidat in der Lage ist, bisweilen ein wenig von der Parteilinie abzurücken. Aber eigentlich ist nicht einmal das so wahnsinnig wichtig, denn echte Macht hat er ja nun nicht.


Stimmt, die schlechteste Vorraussetzung ist es nicht. Vielleicht überrascht Wulf ja auch alle und wird ein schön kritischer Präsident, der der Angela auch mal auf die Finger haut. Man darf dabei aber auch nicht vergessen: Er hat sich noch nie kritisch zu Merkel geäußert. Warum sollte er das plötzlich ändern? Der Präsident hat immerhin die Macht des Wortes (da ist Wulf definitiv nicht die beste Wahl) und er kann Gesetze nicht unterschreiben. Das wäre ein gehöriges Druckmittel, wenn man nicht in der parteipolitischen Schiene festgefahren wäre


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Für das, was man als Bundespräsi verdient (vor allem auf lange Sicht) müssen auch die ganz gut schufften!


schlechter witz ne?


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> schlechter witz ne?


 Warum?


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

also das geld von anderen verpulvern  find ich keine anstrengende arbeit.


----------



## Lacri (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Macht der Präsident ja nur bedingt. Hauptsächlich muss er gut Aussehen und Unterschreiben.


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

 Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden bzw. ich habs nicht deutlich genug geschrieben. So müsste es Eindeutig sein:

_Für das, was man als Bundespräsi verdient (vor allem auf lange Sicht) müssen auch *Pispers, Schramm und Campino* ganz gut schufften!_

Jetzt klar, was ich meinte?


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

nö, weil schuften muss kein politiker. und wichtig sind sie auch nur bedingt, für das nehmen sie viel zu viel geld. denn macht haben die politiker nur wenig. Die wirkliche macht haben die Banken, weil die haben das geld. Und Geld ist heute die macht


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

OK, ich sehe du hast mich immer noch nicht verstanden.Letzter Versuch, diesmal im ganzen Kontext und ohne es zu zerstückeln:



Lacri schrieb:


> Die (Pisper, Schramm, Campino) würden das eh nicht machen, weil sie dann schlechter bezahlt werden würden





frEnzy schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Für das, was man als Bundespräsi verdient (vor allem auf lange Sicht) müssen auch die (Pispers, Schramm, Campino) *momentan* ganz gut schufften! Vor allem Pispers und Schramm dürften momentan deutlich weniger pro Monat haben. Bei Campino kann man das gar nicht real einschätzen. Ich glaube aber, dass die es nicht wegen dem Geld tun würden


 
Als Präsi hätten die drei HÖCHSTWAHRSCHEINLICH mehr Geld/Monat als jetzt! Vor allem, weil das ja bis zum Lebensende gezahlt wird. Das und nichts anderes wollte ich sagen.

So, wers jetzt noch nicht kapiert hat...


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

ich versteh schon was du meinst  aber sorgen machen dass die politiker arm sind, muss man sich sicherlich nicht. da kommts auf die ,,paar tausend €" auch nicht an. die ganzen politiker stecken sich sowieso tausendmal so viel geld in ihre taschen, wie das was sie für ihre leistung bekommen sollten...


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Stimmt ^^ Die sorgen schon dafür, dass sie selbst ausgesorgt haben. Wobei: Gerade denen kommt es doch auf jeden Euro an, den sie mehr haben könnten  Das hatte aber nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun...


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

jo hat es auch nicht  die ganzen politiker sind sowieso nur diejenigen, die vorne hinstehen und sachen verkünden. Die macht haben die nicht, die haben viele viele hintermänner von denen der otto-normal-bürger gar keinen kennt und nichts weiss...


----------



## Squatrat (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nö, weil schuften muss kein politiker. und wichtig sind sie auch nur bedingt, für das nehmen sie viel zu viel geld. denn macht haben die politiker nur wenig.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen wenn die Politker (G8, G20) sich endlich einig werden würden könnte man den Finanzmarkt regulieren.

Und das Politiker nicht schuften müssen ist falsch das ist eigentlich ein Beruf auf dem viel Verantwortung auf einem lastet, und ohne denken kommt man auch nicht weit.

Ich würde dich eventuel als Politik verdrossen bezeichenen. Wenn man sich jetzt anschaut wie die CDU gegen den Willen der Mehrheit des Volkes ihren Kandidaten durchpeitscht kann man das auch nachvollziehen. Es darf nur kein dauerhafter Zustand sein.

Wer hat da für Rennicke gestimmt?



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo hat es auch nicht  die  ganzen politiker sind sowieso nur diejenigen, die vorne hinstehen und  sachen verkünden. Die macht haben die nicht, die haben viele viele  hintermänner von denen der otto-normal-bürger gar keinen kennt und  nichts weiss...



Klar der Kapitän eines Schiffes hat ja auch seine Besatzung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

,,Klar der Kapitän eines Schiffes hat ja auch seine Besatzung. " so isses, und die besatzung ist in diesem beispiel eindeutig der wichtigere part des schiffes 
ich habe für gar niemanden gestimmt, weil es erstens alles die gleichen ... sind und zweitens sind es soweiso nur diejenigen, die vorne hinstehen und die anscheinenden bestimmer sind. was sie aber in der praxis größtenteils nicht sind 
,,...und ohne denken kommt man auch nicht weit." da siehste mal wie viel unsere politiker denken ...


----------



## Icejester (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> - Möchtegern Altpunk ist ne Schublade, in die man Campino sicher stecken kann. Wird man ihm damit gerecht? Ich glaube nein.



Was an dieser Stelle relativ unwichtig ist, denn in diese Schublade hat er sich durch seinen Lebenswandel selbst gesteckt. Ich will ja überhaupt nicht sagen, daß er ein böser Mensch oder dumm wäre. Er kommt halt nur auch wegen seines Lebenswandels sehr unseriös rüber. Das macht nichts. Ich habe Freunde, die sehr unseriös und super Typen sind. Aber die würde ich auch nicht zum Bundespräsidenten vorschlagen.

Und mal ehrlich: Jemand, der sein Leben lang einen auf Punk gemacht und das Establishment verachtet hat, ist in dieser Position wohl maximal unglaubwürdig, oder?


> - Mittelmäßige Spaßmacher? Was die beiden machen, ist unschätzbar wichtig für unser Land! Schade, dass nicht noch viel mehr Leute den beiden wirklich zuhören.



Schramm kenne ich gar nicht mal soo gut, aber Pispers finde ich wirklich in höchstem Maße unlustig und plump. Das ist natürlich auch vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig.



> Um sich über ein Thema lustig zu machen und um auf die faulen Äpfel zeigen zu können, muss man verstanden haben worum es geht. Und man muss es so auf den Punkt bringen können, dass auch unpolitische und nicht so gut informierte Menschen das Problem verstehen.



Und genau das tut Pispers meines Erachtens nicht. Der macht sich lustig, hat aber oft die wahren Hintergründe nicht verstanden. Sonst würde er sich nämlich nicht darüber lustig machen. Das ist sicher auch ein Kommunikationsproblem, das die Politik nur allzu oft hat, aber besonderem Sachverstand kann man einem Menschen auf solcher Grundlage nunmal leider nicht attestieren.




> Denn eine, wenn nicht sogar die wichtigste Aufgabe des Bundespräsidenten ist es, der Regierung ordentlich in den Karren zu fahren, wenn dort etwas schief läuft! Und das läuft es seit Jahren ganz gewaltig und niemand sagt etwas! Klar, ein Präsident soll auch den Zusammenhalt stärken und so. Aber viel wichtiger ist, dass er dafür sorgt, dass auch mal die Wahrheit auf den Tisch kommt! Denn genau diese Wahrheit bekommst du von keiner Partei geliefert.



Tut mir leid, aber das ist mitnichten die Aufgabe des BP. Er soll natürlich die Parteien zur Ordnung rufen, falls sie sich zu sehr zerstreiten oder der politische Stil verloren geht, aber er soll sicherlich niemandem an den Karren fahren, nur um Ärger zu machen.



> Die denken, taktieren, intregieren und agieren nur machtpolitisch! Und genau das können zumindest Schramm und Pispers perfekt! Wulf? Niemals! Da würde er mich ordentlich überraschen und ich bin Niedersachse und lebe mit ihm seit Jahren als Präsident. Beliebt durch Beliebigkeit, würde ich mal sagen. Gauk? Besser als Wulf weil (zumindest theoretisch) unparteilich. Die Tante von den Linken kannste eh knicken. Die ist nur dabei, weil die Linke sich über Gauk geärgert haben und die Füße nicht still halten konnten.



Zu Wulff kann ich gar nicht so viel sagen. Für mich war der bisher immer eher farblos. Was Du sagst, scheint meinen Eindruck aber eher zu stützen.

Gauck hat meiner Meinung genau das richtige Format für dieses Amt. Und er ist sicherlich auch in der Lage, sehr differenziert an diese Aufgabe zu gehen, sofern sie ihm denn übertragen wird. Vor zu großer Parteibindung hätte ich bei ihm jedenfalls keine Angst. Bei Köhler mußte man die ja auch nicht haben.

 Über die anderen Kandidaten müssen wir von mir aus auch nicht weiter reden. Ich schätze, die will wirklich niemand.



> Stimmt, die schlechteste Vorraussetzung ist es nicht. Vielleicht überrascht Wulf ja auch alle und wird ein schön kritischer Präsident, der der Angela auch mal auf die Finger haut. Man darf dabei aber auch nicht vergessen: Er hat sich noch nie kritisch zu Merkel geäußert. Warum sollte er das plötzlich ändern?



Naja, er wäre als BP schon eine größere Nummer als Merkel. Daß man nicht gegen den Chef stänkert, ist wohl erstmal klar. Wenn man ihn aber überflügelt, kann man sich das plötzlich leisten. Abgesehen davon ist nach der Bundespräsidentenzeit die Karriere eh vorbei. Das heißt, er muß dann gar kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen.
Aber vielleicht findet er ja auch einfach gut, was die Frau so sagt und tut?


----------



## Squatrat (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Tut mir leid aber der Kaptiän gehört zu den wichtigsten Teilen des Schiffes den er koordiniert die Besatzung und trägt die Verantwortung.

Wenn man alle zur Wahl stehenden als "gleich" bezeichnet sollte man sich dringlichst näher mit dem Thema Politik befassen.

Wenn dir keiner gefällt gründe eine Partei oder trete einer bei und mache es dann besser.

Dieses ich wähle gar niemanden ist das blödeste was man überhaupt machen kann, somit spielt man denen die man überhaupt nicht will in die Hände und ändern tut man damit auch nichts.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

erstens darf ich noch gar nicht wählen. zweitens werde ich natürlich an den bundestagswahlen teilnehmen! aber ich werde mein kreuz sicher nicht an die halodris ala CDU, SPD usw vergeben 
und drittens: den präsident wählt eh nicht das volk, also was soll ich da bitteschön wählen^^
und zum thema kapitän: was bringt dir ein einzelner mann auf einem großen schiff, der zwar ahnung hat aber ein einziger kann nie ein großes modernes schiff fahren


----------



## Squatrat (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Wann sagte ich das die Besatzung überflüssig ist?

Wen wählst du dann?

Du magst die Linke nicht, du magst die großen Volksparteien nicht und die FDP magst du auch nicht. Bleiben noch die Grünen.

Ich schwanke immer zwischen CDU und SPD derzeit wieder eher SPD, darf nur leider auch noch nicht wählen.

Das der Bundespräsident nicht vom Volk gewählt wird ist klar.


----------



## Lacri (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Bei Personenwahlen ist das auch gut so. Wähler neigen immer dazu, ihre Stimme nach Sympathie zu vergeben, nicht nach Kompetenz.

Wenn ihr zwischen Parteien schwankt, dann schaut euch mal eine Stadtratssitzung an. Das ist zwar nicht wirklich der gleiche Verein, aber er gibt denke ich nen guten Einblick, zu wem man stehen kann. 

Die Eigenschaft, die der aktuelle BP vor allem haben sollte, ist, das er die Zwietracht in der Koalition zerstreuen kann. Wenn Wulff das schafft, wäre ich mit ihm auch einverstanden, obwohl er weniger charismatisch ist als Gauck.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

@squatrat: es gibt auch noch andere parteien als die FDP,SPD, CDU/CSU und die grünen. Die linken lass ich bewusst ma weg, da sie für mich keine partei darstellt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Die drei wären bestens dazu geeignet, unser Land zu representieren! Im Gegensatz zu so einer Politikmarionette wie Wulf würden die wenigstens mal der Regierung die Leviten lesen und mal sagen was Sache ist!



Was denn nun:
Unser Land repräsentieren oder unser Land (bzw. seine Regierung, gewählt von seinem Volk, Macher seiner Verordnungen) kritisieren?

Ersteres ist der Job eines Bundespräsidenten und letzteres ist so ziemlich das Gegenteil.

Den Politikern ihre Fehler unter die Nase zu reiben, ist Job des Wählers. Der Bundespräsident soll höchstens bei extremen Verfehlungen die Notbremse ziehen.




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub gesagt:
> 
> Welcher Idiot stimmt denn hier für den Kandidaten der rechtsextremen NPD?



Such mal in älteren Wahlthreads oder auch im NPD-Thread, da wirst du ein paar Leute finden, die sich sehr für diese Partei stark gemacht haben 



> Meiner Ansicht nach sollte das Amt des BP nur von Menschen *ohne* Parteizugehörigkeit ausgefüllt werden dürfen, einem Mensch der sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten einen Namen durch den Einsatz für eine gute/karitative  Sache gemacht hat, im Moment fällt mir da aber keiner ein...



Parteizugehörigkeit lässt sich ganz schnell abstellen, dass würde keinen Unterschied machen.
Das Problem ist imho, dass es so gut wie keinen Job gibt, der dem des Bundespräsidenten gleicht und anhand dessen man die Eignung abschätzen könnte. Am ehesten würden noch ex-Bundeskanzler (auch Repräsentation, z.T. Vermittlertätigkeiten zwischen Parteien, Gruppierungen oder diplomatisch zwischen Staaten) und ex-Außenminister (sehr viel Diplomatie und Repräsentation) passen. Aber insbesondere von ersteren haben wir wenige (imho genau einen Potentiellen und der müsste auf einmal wieder Neutralität vortäuschen) und bei hochwertige letztere... (okay, ich fand Fischer sowieso gut. Aber einer ergibt noch keine Wahl  



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> also das geld von anderen verpulvern  find ich keine anstrengende arbeit.



Abgesehen davon, dass das nichts mit dem BP zu tun hat: Das Geld anderer verantwortungsvoll auszugeben kann sehr anstrengend werden - und das ist es, wofür unsere Politiker bezahlt werden. (ob sie ihren Job auch machen... - der Arbeitgeber aka das Wählervolk zeigt bislang wenig Tendenzen, die Stellen neu zu besetzen. Im Gegenteil, der verlängern Verträge mit Leuten, bei denen man einfach nur heulen möchte)



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo hat es auch nicht  die ganzen politiker sind sowieso nur diejenigen, die vorne hinstehen und sachen verkünden. Die macht haben die nicht, die haben viele viele hintermänner von denen der otto-normal-bürger gar keinen kennt und nichts weiss...



Verschwörungstheorien bitte in seperaten Threads diskutieren. (und bevorzugt direkt in der Ruka)



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ,,Klar der Kapitän eines Schiffes hat ja auch seine Besatzung. " so isses, und die besatzung ist in diesem beispiel eindeutig der wichtigere part des schiffes



Du hast noch keine längeren Fahrten übernommen, oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

ach das beispiel mit dem schiff is kacke  ein käptn kommt nicht ohne seine mannschaft aus, und andersrum vermutlich auch nicht. 
und dass die banken die macht haben, insebesondere das geld die macht hat, denke ich sollte klar sein, das ist keine verschwörungstheorie 
Und geld verantwortungsvoll ausgeben mag schwer sein, allerdings scheint es so, als wären unsere tollen hochstudierten politiker alle zu abgehoben um das geld wirklich sinnvoll auszugeben. Alleine was die ganze politikverwaltung kostet, das geld könnte man auch deutlich besser anlegen -.- aber naja, solange man die bildung völlig vernachlässigt, aber gleichzeitig den anderen unvertrauensvollen ländern die milliarden in den allerwertesten steckt, kann man die politiker nicht wirklich als solche bezeichnen, denn ein politiker sollte sinnvolle arbeit machen, und nicht so was wie unsere pappenheimer


----------



## frEnzy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das ist mitnichten die Aufgabe des BP. Er soll natürlich die Parteien zur Ordnung rufen, falls sie sich zu sehr zerstreiten oder der politische Stil verloren geht, aber er soll sicherlich niemandem an den Karren fahren, nur um Ärger zu machen.


Da sind wir ja gar nicht so unterschiedlicher Meinung  Eben dieses "Zur Ordnung rufen" meinte ich. Ich wünsche mir, dass Wulf/Gauk das beharlich tun werden! Denn was unsere Regierungen in den in den letzten > 12 Jahren abgezogen haben ist der letzte Scheiß!! Ich erwarte von unserem neuen Bundespräsidenten das er endlich mal das Maul aufmacht und alle Parteien mal so richtig ankackt! Wer soll die denn zur Vernunft bringen, wenn nicht der Chef? Ob man das nun "ankacken", "an den Karren fahren" oder "zur Ordnung rufen" nennt ist doch egal, oder? Hauptsache er macht es endlich mal!



Icejester schrieb:


> Naja, er wäre als BP schon eine größere Nummer als Merkel. Daß man nicht gegen den Chef stänkert, ist wohl erstmal klar. Wenn man ihn aber überflügelt, kann man sich das plötzlich leisten. Abgesehen davon ist nach der Bundespräsidentenzeit die Karriere eh vorbei. Das heißt, er muß dann gar kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen.
> Aber vielleicht findet er ja auch einfach gut, was die Frau so sagt und tut?


Gerade in einer Demokratie sollte man auch seinem "Chef" sagen dürfen, dass das, was er/sie macht, Mist ist. Und sowas kam nie von ihm. Er hat sie öffentlich gegen Merkel gestellt. Ist vielleicht auch klüger, wenn man die anderen sich anschaut, die das gewagt haben. Die haben alle ihre Posten verloren ^^ Trotzdem is es feige!



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo hat es auch nicht  die ganzen politiker sind sowieso nur diejenigen, die vorne hinstehen und sachen verkünden. Die macht haben die nicht, die haben viele viele hintermänner von denen der otto-normal-bürger gar keinen kennt und nichts weiss...


Sehe ich völlig anders! Sie haben die Macht denn sie sind die, die entscheiden. Klar gibt es Lobbygruppen ohne Ende, die da Einfluss nehmen, bestechen, kaufen, erpressen und so weiter aber die haben alle nicht die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden. Hätten unsere Politiker Eier in der Hose und wären sie nicht so raffgierig wäre das ganze kein so großes Problem.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was denn nun:
> Unser Land repräsentieren oder unser Land (bzw. seine Regierung, gewählt von seinem Volk, Macher seiner Verordnungen) kritisieren?
> 
> Ersteres ist der Job eines Bundespräsidenten und letzteres ist so ziemlich das Gegenteil.
> ...


Unser Bundespräsident hat vielfältge Aufgaben wie z.B. Deutschland völkerrechtlich zu repräntieren. Aber es ist auch seine Aufgabe unsere Regierung wach zu rütteln, wenn sie zu viel Mist verzapft. Und da der Wähler dies nicht tut bzw. die Regierenden nicht darauf hören, ist es um so mehr seine Aufgabe!



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> also das geld von anderen verpulvern find ich keine anstrengende arbeit.


Typische Stammtischmeinung über unsere Politiker. Wenn du das ernst meinst, erübrigt sich hier jede weitere Diskussion über das Thema.


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @squatrat: es gibt auch noch andere parteien als die FDP,SPD, CDU/CSU und die grünen. Die linken lass ich bewusst ma weg, da sie für mich keine partei darstellt



Die PBC etwa?

Ich hoffe mal das es bei dir nicht zu braun ist.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> solange man die bildung völlig vernachlässigt,  aber gleichzeitig den anderen unvertrauensvollen ländern die milliarden  in den allerwertesten steckt, kann man die politiker nicht wirklich als  solche bezeichnen, denn ein politiker sollte sinnvolle arbeit machen,  und nicht so was wie unsere pappenheimer



Manche Länder verdienen Entwicklungshilfe andere nicht.

Man sollte eher aufören schwachsinnige Steuerleichterungen zu verteilen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und geld verantwortungsvoll ausgeben mag schwer  sein, allerdings scheint es so, als wären unsere tollen hochstudierten  politiker alle zu abgehoben um das geld wirklich sinnvoll auszugeben.  Alleine was die ganze politikverwaltung kostet, das geld könnte man auch  deutlich besser anlegen



Ich glaube dir fehlt das nötige Vorstellungsvermögen um zu wissen wie viel Arbeit und Verantwortung auf einem solchen Amt lastet.

Soll das heißen du willst alle Politiker und Beamte feuern?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Ich finde generell das politiksystem in deutschland verkehrt. Vor allem die koalitionsgründungen. Ich fände es besser wenn die partei mit der RELATIVEN mehrheit die wahlsieger wären. Und fertig. keine parteien die noch mitreden. weil das kann ja nix werden, wenn sich 2 oder mehrere parteien mit unterschiedlichen meinungen verbünden sollen, um regieren zu dürfen. Da redet jeder was anderes, zu einem beschluss kann man fast nicht kommen weil da immer noch ne partei is die was dagegen hat und die entscheidung wieder zu nichte machen kann, so kann ja nix bei rauskommen... viele köche verderben den brei 

Entiwcklungshilfe, jaja... mag gut und recht sein, allerdnigs nicht, wenn wir die hauptzahler sind! Und das geld an kreditunwürdige und nicht vertrauensvolle länder zu  verbuttern ist für mich keine heldentat! am einfachsten kann man sehen dass unser staat nicht mit dem geld umgehen kann, an der schuldenuhr. Wart ihr schonmal dort? ich schon, und es ist erschreckend wie die hunderttausende € innerhalb weniger minuten verschwinden und sich in schulden umwandeln 
ach, ich glaube hier sehen einfach noch zu viele die politik durch die rosa brille 
P.S.: wer die wahl noch vollends angucken will, um ca 14 Uhr sollten die ergebnisse bekannt gegeben werden, der kann das hier tun 
Livestream mit Streamchat - RTL.de


----------



## frEnzy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Es hat im ersten Wahldurchgang nicht für die absolute Mehrheit von Wulf gereicht ^^ Schauen wir mal, wie es weiter geht


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Oh man. Die Linken sind echt nicht mehr richtig im Kopf. Nach deren Aussage werden die wohl im zweiten Wahlgang auch wieder nach dem Motto: "Wenn wir schon nicht regieren können, machen wir halt alles kaputt" wählen.

Sollen die doch endlich ihre Stimme für einen Kandidaten geben der Chancen hat und nicht aus Trotz ihre Stasitante, die eh keiner haben will, ausser den Linken


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

wegen 23 stimmen ne neuwahl, ohman .... is doch sowieso klar das wulff gewinnt, was sollen denn die neuwahlen


----------



## frEnzy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wegen 23 stimmen ne neuwahl, ohman .... is doch sowieso klar das wulff gewinnt, was sollen denn die neuwahlen


Klar, Regeln sind nun mal einzuhalten! Und bei der Stimmenverteilung ist ein Sieg von Wulf nicht garantiert! Angenommen alle Abgeordneten stimmen im zweiten und dritten Wahlgang exakt genau so ab wie jetzt hat Wulf gewonnen. Wenn aber die Linken geschlossen Gauk wählen würden, hätte Gauk sogar die absolute Mehrheit bekommen. Das werden wohl nicht alle Linken machen aber offen ist es dennoch. Wir werden ja sehen ^^

Wulf: 600 Stimmen
Gauk: 499 Stimmen
Jochimsen: 126 Stimmen


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

klar , theoretisch ist das so. aber in der praxis kann man sich denken, dass wulff gewinnen wird,mich würds schon sehr wundern, wenn plötzlich Gauk die absolute mehrheit bekäme


----------



## frEnzy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Jo, wundern würde mich das allerdings auch ^^ Wäre ja mal n Hammer  Mir reichts, wenn Gauk es im dritten Wahlgang schafft. Das wäre fett genug! Dabei gehts mit gar nicht so sehr darum, dass die Person Gauk gewinnt, sondern dass der Kandidat von CDU/CSU und FTP baden geht


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Oh man. Die Linken sind echt nicht mehr richtig im Kopf. Nach deren Aussage werden die wohl im zweiten Wahlgang auch wieder nach dem Motto: "Wenn wir schon nicht regieren können, machen wir halt alles kaputt" wählen.
> 
> Sollen die doch endlich ihre Stimme für einen Kandidaten geben der Chancen hat und nicht aus Trotz ihre Stasitante, die eh keiner haben will, ausser den Linken



Stimmt besonders ihre Ausreden warum sie Gauck nicht wählen sind mal wieder typisch Linke.

Die müssten doch langsam mal sehen das ihr ständiges in allem Querstellen ihnen nicht nur Sympatien einbringt.

Gerade ihr Verhalten in dieser Wahl zeigt mal wieder wie wenig Regierungsfähig diese Partei ist.

Der Wulff sollte jetzt einfach seine Kanditaur zurückziehen und fertig. Schwarz-Gelb macht sich doch nur noch lächerlich damit. Wer im Volk die breitere Unterstützung hat ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## Shi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

@CPU-GPU: Warum ist die Linke für dich keine Partei?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

aber was mich ehrlich gesagt erschreckt ist, dass die Lukretia Jochimsen doch so viele stimmen bekommt. Das bei ner person die sagte, die DDR wäre kein unrechsstaat gewesen....


----------



## Shi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Unrechtsstaat: UdSSR unter Stalin. Schau dir mal die Kita-Versorgung in der ehemaligen DDR an. Die DDR war kein Unrechtsstaat, aber einiges war schlecht (Stasi z.B.)


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Sorry Shi aber die DDR war ein Schein Kommunistischer Unrechtstaat.

Wenn ein Staat auf die eigenen Bürger schießen lässt machen das auch keine Kita Plätze mehr gut.

Und die Linke hat nunmal viele alte SEDler in ihren Reihen. Das ist der Grund warum ich sie nicht besonders leiden kann.

Es gab bisher noch keinen Kommunistischen Staat der nicht irgendwann zum Unrechtstaat mutiert ist.


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

die Linken sind Verräter! Die hätten jetzt mit allem Schluss machen können und den ganzen Stasikram bgraben können. 
Die haben einfach das Problem das Gysi nicht seinen Sed Hintergrund und Lafontaine seinen Spd Hass nicht aufgeben kann.




Shi schrieb:


> Unrechtsstaat: UdSSR unter Stalin. Schau dir mal die Kita-Versorgung in der ehemaligen DDR an. Die DDR war kein Unrechtsstaat, aber einiges war schlecht (Stasi z.B.)


Und Hitler hat ja auch die Autobahnen gebaut.....


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Lindt schrieb:


> Und Hitler hat ja auch die Autobahnen gebaut.....



Ownd 

Also die Linken sind echt der allerletzte Laden. "Nein, wir wollen Wulff nicht" "Nein, Gauck wählen wir nicht" Mimimimimi GEHT HEULEN!

Wenn sie ihre Stimme Gauck nicht geben, gewinnt Wulff..das wollen sie nicht.
Wenn sie sich ihrer Stimme enthalten, gewinnt Wulff...wollen sie nicht.
Wenn sie über ihren Schatten springen, damit Gauck gewinnt....ja...wollen sie nicht.

Aber Hauptsache wieder gegen alles und das trotzige Kind spielen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Was Gysi in der politik zu suchen hat, is mit sowieso noch immer n rätsel...


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Was Linke und NPD in der Politik zu suchen haben ist mir rätselhaft. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich hoffe darauf, das Gauck das Rennen macht. Und, das die Linken über ihren Schatten springen.

Jetzt frage ich mich nur, was utopischer ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

utopischer ist dass die linken über ihren schatten springen, diese vögel...
aber ich halte es immer noch für sehr unwarscheinlich, wenn nicht sogar ausgeschlossen dass gauck das rennen macht. Also ich wette auf Wulff


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Die Nazis haben ihren Typ auch zurückgezogen, würden alle, außer den Nazis und den Linken, so stimmen, wie im 2 Gang, wäre Gauck gewählt. Die Nazis haben gesagt sie werden Gauck wählen, es hängt also komplett an den Linken.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

@lindt: erstens sind die NPDler keine ,,Nazis", und zweitens sind da so wenig im parlament, die haben sowieso so gut wie keine auswirkungen mit ihren paar stimmen  obwohl mir recht wäre es währen mehr rechte drin, und dafür n paar weniger linke...


----------



## Icejester (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Shi schrieb:


> Unrechtsstaat: UdSSR unter Stalin. Schau dir mal die Kita-Versorgung in der ehemaligen DDR an. Die DDR war kein Unrechtsstaat, aber einiges war schlecht (Stasi z.B.)



Aha! Höre ich da ein leises "Eva Herrman"?


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Angeblich soll Wulff 625 Stimmen erhalten haben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

jetzt isses so weit. Wulff machts sowieso, aber mit wie viel stimmen bin ich gespannt ^^


----------



## Shi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Hähä, die Nazi-Diktatur war ja wohl das schlimmste das es je gab, damit ihr mich nicht falsch versteht  Und wer die Linken aus der Politik raushaben will ist ein undemokratischer Idiot.


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

121 Leute haben sich enthalten: Damit steht fest, die Linke ist nicht regierungsfähig!


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

jaja, die linken, die ex-SED, das waren ja alles astreine demokraten was 

hmm, fast 500 stimmen für gauck, nicht schlecht ! aber über 120 enthaltungen


----------



## Shi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

CPU-GPU: Kannst du dich nicht einfachmal zurückhalten mit deinen sinnlosen möchtegern-JU-Kommentaren? Keine Ahnung von Politik aber alles erstmal pauschalisieren, so gefällt mir das! Ich war auch für Gauck, aber jetzt alle Linke-Mitglieder als Ex-SEDler zu bezeichnen das zeugt von grenzenlosem Unwissen! Im Übrigen, weißt du was der Unterschied zwischen Marxismus-Leninismus und Stalinismus ist, ohne bei Wikipedia nachzuschauen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

ja, aber alle NPD mitglieder als NSDAP verherrlicher zu bezeichnen ist richtig wa? ich ahlte auch nicht viel von der NPD, es sind viele schwachköpfe dirn, allerdings ist die besetzung der linken auch nicht gerade hochkarätig  außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt dass ALLE mitglieder der linken Ex-SEDler sind. aber manche sind es eben, und viele aheb immer noch diese ideologie....
Mir wäre es lieber, es wäre ein saubere rechtsorientierte partei wie die der Schweiz im bundestag vertreten. Und wenn du mich hier als Nazi bbezeichnen willst, dann unterlasse das bitte, ich bin nämlich keiner


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Na super mal wieder eine erstklassige Leistung der Linken.

Statt sich zu enthalten hätten sie ihre Stimmen auch gleich Wulff geben können.

Naja ich wünsche ihm auf jedenfall viel Glück er wird es mit dem Haufen Chaoten sicher brauchen.

Ich denke nicht das er ein schlechter Präsident wird aber mir wäre Gauck lieber gewesen.

Achja die Linken haben schon einiges mit der SED gemein.


----------



## Shi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Von mir stammt diese Bemerkung das alle NPD Mitglieder NSDAP-Verherrlicher seien nicht. Dennoch ist sie korrekt. Die NPD ist eine Sammlung intoleranter, blinder, größenwahnsinniger, faschistischer und rassistischer Arschkrampen. Das ist keine Partei. Das ist eine Sammlung von Idioten. Und ich habe dich nicht als Nazi bezeichnet!


Squatrat schrieb:


> Achja die Linken haben schon einiges mit der SED gemein.


 
Das stimmt, doch ist die Linke nicht bloß eine Sammlung von Ex-SEDlern.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Na schönen Dank an die Linke, jetzt haben wir - wie eigentlich zu erwarten war - den Wulf für 5 Jahre an der Backe. -.-'


Im Grunde keine große Überraschung, die Wahl war zwar "frei", und man hätte erwarten können bei klaren Umfragen unter dem niederen Fussvolk das mehrheitlich für Gauck war dass es vielleicht doch ne Überraschung hätte geben können, aber letztlich gehts doch nur um Parteipolitik, von daher wie gesagt keine wirkliche Überraschung.

Aber zumindest schon mal schön zu sehen dass Merkels Parteisoldaten so langsam anfangen zu rebellieren und ihr nicht den Triumph gönnten direkt die norddeutsche CDU-Schlafpille nach Bellevue nach ihrem Gusto zu buxieren.


----------



## frEnzy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Obwohl mir recht wäre es währen mehr rechte drin,  und dafür n paar weniger linke...





CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jaja, die linken, die ex-SED, das waren ja alles astreine demokraten was


Man man man man... du scheinst ja echt erleuchtet zu sein. Dazu mal ein paar Sätze von mir:
- Die Linken haben bereits bewiesen, dass sie auf komunaler Ebene durchaus gute und vernüftige Politik machen können. 
- Ausnahmslos alle rechten Abgeordneten beweisen ständig aufs neue, dass sie unfähig sind bis drei zu zählen.
- Du wünschst dir also mehr von den Braunen, die (bewiesener maßen) nichts können und willst sie gegen ein paar Linke eintauschen, die immerhin positive Erfolge aufzuweisen haben?
- Bei einer demokratischen Abstimmung gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten: Stimmabgabe und Enthaltung. Mit ihrer Enthaltung haben sie nicht undemokratische gehandelt sondern ihre Linie vertreten. Sie haben so weder für Wulf noch für Gauk gestimmt. Das ist nur konsequent und absolut legitim. Klar, als Anhänger von Gauk oder als "Gegner" von Wulf hätte man es gerne anders gesehen aber so ist das nun mal in einer Demokratie. Die Mehrheit entscheidet


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja, aber alle NPD mitglieder als NSDAP verherrlicher zu bezeichnen ist richtig wa? ich ahlte auch nicht viel von der NPD, es sind viele schwachköpfe dirn, allerdings ist die besetzung der linken auch nicht gerade hochkarätig  außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt dass ALLE mitglieder der linken Ex-SEDler sind. aber manche sind es eben, und viele aheb immer noch diese ideologie....



Ja, man kann sagen das die NPD die Nsdap verherrlicht. Jedenfalls wenn man sieht, dass sie jemanden für die Wahl aufgestellt haben der Adolf Hitlers Geburtstag verehrt. (Zitat: Ich feiere heute Adis Ehrentag, weil ich den Adolf gerne mag)


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Die Marionette hat gewonnen...war ja zu erwarten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

- Die Linken haben bereits bewiesen, dass sie auf komunaler Ebene  durchaus gute und vernüftige Politik machen können. 

Jop, das hat man heute gesehen

- Ausnahmslos alle rechten Abgeordneten beweisen ständig aufs neue, dass  sie unfähig sind bis drei zu zählen.

Zugegeben, viele mitglieder der NPD sind nicht die hellsten, ein besseres beispiel ist zum beispiel die Schweizerische volkspartei

- Du wünschst dir also mehr von den Braunen, die (bewiesener maßen)  nichts können und willst sie gegen ein paar Linke eintauschen, die  immerhin positive Erfolge aufzuweisen haben?

 konterfrage: was haben die linken denn für positive erfolge aufzuweisen?

nochmal: ich finde das system der rechtsorientierten parteien besser als das kommunisitsche system der linken parteien. Aber die rechtsorientierten parteien in deutschland haben einfach keine gescheiden mitglieder. Und ich bin KEIN nazi  vor allem bin ich ein gegner der gewalt, insbesondere des krieges!


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Du hast eine sehr eigenartige Weltaufassung.

Ich will weder ein rechtes noch ein kommunistisches System ich bleibe lieber bei der Demokratie.

Ich werde mir keines dieser Systeme aufzwingen lassen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

ähm, die SVP ist auch eine demokratische partei, obwohl sie rechts orientiert ist. Und wenn dieses system so schlecht wäre, dann wäre diese partei wohl nicht die meist gewählte partei der schweiz


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Die willst du jetzt ernsthaft vergleichen oder?

Du sagst hier aus das das rechte System nicht schlecht ist?

Tut mir leid aber Massenmord und Diktatur würde ich schon als schlecht bezeichnen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Na schönen Dank an die Linke, jetzt haben wir - wie eigentlich zu erwarten war - den Wulf für 5 Jahre an der Backe. -.-'
> .....



Bedank dich bei den rot-grünen Pappnasen, die den Gauck aufgestellt haben. In voller Absicht und mit gewollter Distanzierung zur Linken. Die Linken haben weit im Vorfeld die Patschehändchen gereicht und immer für einen (für alle!) vertretbaren Kandidaten geworben. Denen jetzt die Ablehnung der durch eigenes Unvermögen ach so innovativen Auswahl anzukreiden, ist total lurchig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

was mich einfach nur nervt ist, dass die meisten leute alle rechtsorientierte parteien immer sofort mit massenmord, **, weltkrieg und diesen sachen in verbindung bringen. Die linken bringt komischer weise kaum jemand mit unterdrückung, erschiessungen usw in verbindung...
Wenn die rechten parteien heute immer noch so brutal wären, dann gäbe es in der schweiz ja auch KZs, ermordungen usw... hast du mal darüber nachgedacht?
Und nochma, zum 100sten mal jetzt: ICh finde die rechte diktatur ********, ich finde es lediglich gut, wenn eine partei ein wenig rechts orientiert ist. So wie die CDU, nur n bisschen stärker. einfach wie die SVP, das sind auch keine diktatoren und massenmörder, sondern einfach eine demokratische, recht orientierte partei


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Wann haben die Linken den bitte das getan?

Nur weil die alten SED Köpfe der Partei einen ehemaligen Bürgerechtler nicht wählen können.

Die Linke ist immer groß am reden aber sobald sie an der Reihe sind Verantwortung zu übernehmen kneifen sie.

Heute haben sie indirekt einen Konservativen gewählt.

@CPU-GPU: Ich bringe die Linke mit der SED in Verbindung und diese wiederum mit Dikatur und Unterdrückung. Dennoch sollte man eine rechtsradikale partei nicht verteidigen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

ja, und wann haben denn bitte die NPDler oder die SVPler das getan?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Bedank dich bei den rot-grünen Pappnasen, die den Gauck aufgestellt haben. In voller Absicht und mit gewollter Distanzierung zur Linken. Die Linken haben weit im Vorfeld die Patschehändchen gereicht und immer für einen (für alle!) vertretbaren Kandidaten geworben. Denen jetzt die Ablehnung der durch eigenes Unvermögen ach so innovativen Auswahl anzukreiden, ist total lurchig.


Die Linke mag den nicht weil er damals Kontra-SED war und nach der Wende die Stasiunterlagen gesichtet hat ....... von daher werden alte SED-Kader die - leider - noch in der Linken sind da parteiintern "DEN NICHT!!" durchgeboxt haben.

Dass der Gysi - den ich durchaus schätze - derart offen ins politische Messer rennt und damit wahrscheinlich mit der heutigen Haltung die nächsten Jahre Zusammenarbeit mit Rot-Grün unmöglich macht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja, und wann haben denn bitte die NPDler oder die SVPler das getan?



Hör dir mal die Lieder an die von dem werten Herrn Rennicke gesungen werden. Sie befürworten den Holocaust. Das ganze nennt sich Volksverhetzung.

NPD: Apfel beleidigt Juden und Alliierte - Deutschland - FOCUS Online

Die Partei sollte verboten werden, weil sie den demokratischen Grundprinziepien wiederspricht.

Als nächstes kommt dass das Dritte Reich keine Diktatur war oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

@squatrat: ich bringe die NSDAP auch mit Weltkrieg, massenmorden usw. in verbindung. Allerdings gibt es einen feinen unterschied, der es aber ausmacht. und zwar ist es der unterschied rechtsRADIKAL und rechtsORIENTIERT. rechtsradikale parteien sind gesetzeswiedrig und ich unterstütze diese auch nicht. Die NPD ist nicht radikal. Genau so wenig wie die SVP. wobei die SVP natürlich deutlich besser besetzt ist als die NPD.


----------



## Squatrat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Die NPD verbirgt sich hinter einer legalen Fassade.

Wenn du die NPD wirklich für nicht radikal hälst mangeld es dir an politischem Verständis.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

ob sie sich hinter irgendwas verbirgt, ist aber auch nicht sicher, das sind auch nur vermutungen. außerdem hat man sie schon des öfteren probiert zu verbieten. Jedoch hat man das nie durchsetzen können. Sie entspricht dadurch den grundprinzipien der deutschen verfassung.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Öhm, sry dich entäuschen zu müssen, aber der Hauptgrund für ein Nicht-Verbot der Neonazi-Partei NPD war immer noch dass dort zu viele V-Männer vom Verfassungsschutz seien die auffliegen könnten ....

Alles ziemlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen, warum es die immer noch gibt erschließt sich mir schlicht nicht.


Bezüglich der Glanztaten und Ansichten der NPD kann ich nur die Neuesten Nationalen Nachrichten, kurz "NNN" der Sendung Extra-3 empfehlen, einfach mal "NNN" bei Youtube eingeben, die führen quasi Buch über die Aktionen der NPD und verulken das ganze dann indem ihr eigener "Föhrer" denen dann dazu nen Einlauf verpasst und das ganze als "Nachrichtensprecher" kommentiert.  


Hier mal was zum Kandidaten für die Bundespräsidentenwahl letztes Jahr (um den Bogen mal wieder zum ontopic zu bekommen): YouTube - Der NPD Kandidat für die Bundespräsidentenwahl - Extra 3 - NDR


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

ich habe doch gesagt, dass die NPD nicht wirklich gut besetzt ist.
jedoch sind unsere regierenden politiker zur zeit auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei, ich sage nur Guido...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Mir sind die Unfähigkeit in Lobyistenarschkriecher-Person aka Guido Westerwelle und seine Kumpane im Bundestag noch tausendmal lieber als irgendwer aus der braunen Ecke.


Unsere Karikatur eines Bundesaussenminister richtet im Gegensatz zu den "Herren" der NPD mit allem Schwachfug den er so verbricht gegen den sozialen Frieden im Land garantiert - mit Brief und Siegel - weitaus weniger Schaden an, selbst wenn wir ihn ewig an der Backe hätten.  "Schlechte Besetzung" ist bei Neonazis nämlich schlicht das falsche Vokabular.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

welches vokabular ist deiner meinung nach richtig? lass mich raten: idioten, schwachköpfe, massenmörder, Gewalttätige, schwachmaten...? ich kenn nun deine meinung zur NPD.  Und du kennst meine wohl immer noch nicht, trotz den etlichen posts


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Bitte mal das Thema mit der NPD auskoppeln.

Geb aber auch noch meinen Senf dazu: 
Wenn man es im Detail betrachtet gibt es zwei Arten von Nazis, die Alten und die Neos. Die Neos sind die von dir hier beschrieben, die regelmäßig Anzeigen wegen Körperverletzung und Volkshetze bekommen.
Die Altnazis dagegen sind die, die nur Anzeigen wegen Volksverhetung bekommen. 

Mit der Aussage, dass die Npd nicht wählbar wäre wegen den Vollidioten bedeutet dann ja im Grunde, dass du zwar gegen die Gewalt im Rechtsextremismus bist, aber ansonsten gegen das Rechtsextreme Paradigma nichts hast. Also bevorzugst du eher die Einstellung der Alten. 
Da bin ich der Meinung, dass das zu weit geht. CSU ist, meiner Meinung nach, dass äußerste was im rechten Spektrum  zulässig ist.  

Das ist wie ich dich verstehe, wenn dem nicht so ist korrigiere mich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Linke mag den nicht weil er damals Kontra-SED war und nach der Wende die Stasiunterlagen gesichtet hat ....... von daher werden alte SED-Kader die - leider - noch in der Linken sind da parteiintern "DEN NICHT!!" durchgeboxt haben.
> 
> Dass der Gysi - den ich durchaus schätze - derart offen ins politische Messer rennt und damit wahrscheinlich mit der heutigen Haltung die nächsten Jahre Zusammenarbeit mit Rot-Grün unmöglich macht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Das ist eine Sicht der Dinge. 
Ich finde die Entscheidung derjenigen Linken, die weder für Gauck, noch für Wulff gestimmt, sondern sich enthalten haben, nicht nur richtig, sondern vor dem Hintergrund der beiden Personen absolut nachvollziehbar und legitim.

Politisch hätte sich nichts geändert. Inhaltlich hätte sich nichts geändert. Man hätte lediglich vor der eigenen Wählerschaft schlechter, weil beliebig dagestanden.
Wie sich das tatsächlich auf das Wahlverhalten auswirkt, werden die nächsten Umfragen (wohl eher aber Wahlen) zeigen. Und ganz nebenbei, haben sich rot/grün durch ihre Haltung der Linken für eine künftige Zusammenarbeit nicht empfohlen, auch wenn viele das Pferd gern andersherum aufzäumen. 
Wie schon geschrieben, hatten die Linken bereits weit im Vorfeld dieser Wahl Zusammenarbeit signalisiert, wenn man sich auf einen Kandidaten geeinigt hätte. Der separat vorgebrachte Vorschlag von rot/grün, noch dazu mit einem sowohl erzkonservativen, als auch kriegsbefürwortenden Pfarrer, der sich selbst wirtschaftspolitisch-inhaltlich näher der CDU/FDP verortet sieht, war doch ein mehr als deutliches Signal, dass man entgegen der eigentlichen Oppositionsrolle ein "Weiter so!" bevorzugt und auf den jetzt als vermeintlich abtrünnigen dargestellten "Partner" des linken Spektrums voll gesch***en hat.

Schau mer mal, wems mehr schadet als nutzt. Ich bin dankbar, dass sich die Abgeordneten da nicht verbogen haben.


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Über Gauck gibt es, im Bezug auf seine Wählbarkeit durch die Linke, eigentlich kein Debatte zu führen. Das Gauck Verbrecher verfolgt hat kann ja wohl kein Grund sein, dann könnte man auch keine Richter oder Polizisten wählen, wenn mal einer zur Wahl stehen würde.


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Na schönen Dank an die Linke, jetzt haben wir - wie eigentlich zu erwarten war - den Wulf für 5 Jahre an der Backe. -.-'



Ja jetzt haben wir dieses unfähige Arschloch auch noch als Bundespräsident 

Und wenn man dann von den Linken mal wieder hört, ja eine Regierung mit der SPD könnte man sich vorstellen.... ja ne is klar, aber den Kandidaten kann man nicht wählen, lässt man lieber so einen Vollpfosten gewinnen

Den größten Witz find ich doch wie alle CDUler für ihn gestimmt haben, im Prinzip müssten sie ja im Willen der Wähler ihres Wahlkreises handeln... und zumindest in BW ist der Wulf alles andere als beliebt  hauptsach der Merkel schön in den Arsch gekrochen und den eigenen Kandidaten durchgebracht, auch wenn der andere viel besser, vor allem viel beliebter gewesen wäre....

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

hmm, da is schon was dran. Also wenn ich den präsi wählen hätte müssen, dann hätte ich zwar von der partei her Wulff gewählt, aber von der person eher Gauck.
Aber das beste fand ich mal wieder die linken, die haben mal wieder ihre unfähigkeit, politik zu machen, präsentiert. Ich frag mich, warum so viele die linken überhaupt gewählt haben, und WER die gewählt hat


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> welches vokabular ist deiner meinung nach richtig? lass mich raten: idioten, schwachköpfe, massenmörder, Gewalttätige, schwachmaten...? ich kenn nun deine meinung zur NPD.  Und du kennst meine wohl immer noch nicht, trotz den etlichen posts


Du kennst nicht mal ansatzweise meine Meinung über diesen Haufen, ich muss mich nur leider schwer zurückhalten, da ich mich innerhalb der Forenregeln bewegen möchte und keine Verwarnung riskieren will, nur so viel: Wer eine Partei wie die NPD unterstüzt, in welcher Form auch immer, der hat sie für mich schlicht nicht alle und sollte dringend mal sein Geschichtswissen auffrischen. Die NSDAP hat damals auch nicht die Wahlen gewonnen weil alle es toll fanden Juden zu vergasen - um die Naziideologie wurde kein Heel gemacht, im Gegenteil, man konnte es damals sogar in Mein Kampf ganz gut nachlesen was da auf uns zukam - tatsächlich wurde die NSDAP aus einer ganzen Reihe von gründen von verschiedensten Menschen gewählt, einer der hauptgründe war mit die Idee eines "nationalen Sozialismus" der den deutschen Arbeitsplätze bringen sollte, die NPD gibt heute ganz ähnliche Ideen und Konzepte von sich. 

Der Funktionären der NPD unterstelle ich noch nicht mal dass sie dumm sind, im Gegenteil, die haben den ein oder anderen halbwegs klar denkenden Populisten unter sich die die Wahlprogramme und Parolen erstellen, aber im Kern ist klar was Sache ist. Weil deren inoffizielle Vorgängerpartei denen allerdings "verbrannte" Erde hinterließ müssen die sich schlicht extrem zurücknehmen und können nur indirekt mit ihren lautstarkeren Kumpanen, den Neo-Nazis, mitwirken, weil wir da einfach ein paar sehr schöne Gesetze bzzgl. "Volksverhetzung" haben. 

Die gefährlicheren Nazis sind eh diejenigen die man nicht gleich anhand einer Glatze + baseballschläger + Springerstiefel erkennen kann, und ebend solche sitzen in der NPD oder agieren im Hintergrund als Geldgeber. 


Ändert aber alles nichts am Wesen der NPD: Eine Partei von Nazis die mit ihrer schieren Existenz das Wesen unserer Bundesrepublik beleidigt, welche auf den Ruinen nationalsozialistischen Wirkens erbaut wurde die uns die braune bande beschert hat indem sie uns damals schlicht zum Bösen hin verführten, so polemisch das klingen mag. Jeder Tag an dem eine Nazipartei wie die NPD in Deutschland zugelassen ist ist blanker Hohn auf die Gräber derjenigen die dafür gestorben sind uns von diesem Pack als Machthaber zu erlösen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

wir leben aber nun nicht mehr vor 60 - 70 jahren. Ich kann nur wieder die SVP betonen. 
Weisst du, ich will doch gar nicht dass die deutschen wieder nationalsozialistisch werden! Mein lieber gott, nein! aber ich möchte, dass die deutschen jetzt endlich mal wieder einen gewissen nationalstolz aufbauen, und sich auch nicht immer kommentarlos für alles verantwortlich machen zu lassen, was auf der welt, insbesondere der EU , schief geht. 
Ich möchte einfach, dass das deutsche volk, ,,du und ich", und auch unsere politik, sich wieder hinstellen können und sagen können : ,,wir sind Deutschland, und wir sind gute Menschen! wir haben eine starke wirtschaft und eine vorbildliche Politik! Und wir haben es satt, dass wir ein für ein verbrechen, für dass wir heute nichts für können, immer wieder schlecht gemacht werden."
Mehr will ich doch gar nicht. und ich denke dass ist auch unser gutes recht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ja jetzt haben wir dieses unfähige Arschloch auch noch als Bundespräsident


Unfähig ist er gar nicht mal, mir gefällt die Art und Weise wie er die Leiter durch innerparteiliche Küngeleien bis ins höchste Amt nun gekommen ist nicht. 

Wulf ist aus rein machtpolitischen Überlegungen von Merkel überhaupt erst in Frage gekommen:

Ihre eigene Favoritin, von der Leyen, verursachte zu viel parteiinternen Widerstand aus dem Süden der Republik, weil sich die alten Unionsherren nicht noch eine zweite protestantische Frau in einer entscheidenenden Machtposition gefallen lassen würden.

Außerdem war Wulf Merkels letztter echter parteiinterner Konkurrent um die Führunge der Partei nach Kochs Rücktritt letzten Monat, Merkel ist grad in der Union de facto ohne Konkurrenz wenn man mal vom bayerischen Bären Seehofer absieht. Selbst wenn es jetzt parteiintern rumoren sollte gäbe es zu Merkel keinen Gegenkandidaten mit genug Macht der ihr den Parteivorsitz entreißen könnte, und da Wulf als BundesPräsi überparteilich zu sein hat fällt der ja jetzt passenderweise weg. 

Und da Wulf abseits der Machtfragen eigentlich so ziemlich auf Merkels Linie steht und auch sein Politikstil ihrem gar nicht so unähnlich ist dürfte uns nun ein Köhler 2.0 bevorstehen: Viele schöne Fotos des Mannes aus Bellevue und Merkel bekommt alle Gesetze von ihm unterschrieben die sie durchbringen möchte, win-win quasi in neu-BWL-lisch.



Und das schmeckt mir ganz einfach nicht. Wulf schien ein gediegener Landesvater zu sein, aber die bessere Personalie wäre einfach aufgrund der Lebensgeschichte der Herr Gauck gewesen. Aber auf dem Wege wie jetzt unser neuer BundesPräsi bestimmt wurde bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen, das hat mir Demokratie schon nichts mehr zu tun, merkel hat sich einfache eine bequeme Strohpuppe nach Bellevue geholt, und das ohne viel Widerspruch aufgrund ihrer Mehrheit mit Schwarz-Gelb. Die Union muss mangels Alternativen ihr derzeit witer folgen, trotz Rumoren, und die FDP hätte auch gar nicht anders wählen können da sie derzeit von Merkels Gnaden abhängt, denn bei allem Herumgekapser der Liberalen derzeit von wegen Koalitionsbruch sitzt Merkel am längeren Hebel, bei Regierungsbruch und vorgezogenen Neuwahlen würde die FDP nach neuesten Umfragen eventuell sogar an der 5%-Hürde scheitern, das wollen die Abgeordneten der FDP auf keinen Fall da sie dank erlogenen 14,6% bei der eltzten Wahl grad so viele schöne hoch pensionierte Sitze im Bundestag abgeräumt haben, da werden die das Herumgezicke einfach noch weitere 3 Jahre mit Blick auf Rente und Nebeneinkünfte aushalten. Da muss schon was schlimmeres passieren als das wir Merkel früher loswerden würden. Zumindest für Rückendeckung aus Bellevue hat sie ja heute gesorgt .... das ist Demoklratie in Reinkultur ...


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

also ich hoffe, dass zu Guttenberg es mal zum bundeskanzler schafft. Der ist meiner meinung nach zur zeit der einzige der für diesen posten fähig wäre. und nicht diese Merkel, woher will  die überhaupt wissen wie eine Demokratie funktioniert -.-


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich will weder ein rechtes noch ein kommunistisches System ich bleibe lieber bei der Demokratie.



"Rechts" kann sehr wohl immer noch demokratisch sein. Erst rechts von "rechts" wird es irgendwann undemokratisch.


----------



## frEnzy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> "Rechts" kann sehr wohl immer noch demokratisch sein. Erst rechts von "rechts" wird es irgendwann undemokratisch.



Das gleiche gilt aber für Links ebenso 

@CPU-GPU: Du bist witzig ^^ Die NPD ist deiner Meinung nach also eine grunddemokratische Partei aber die Linken sind alles (Ex-)SEDler und Kommunisten? Alles klar...

BTT: Der gestrige Tag hat es eindeutig gezeigt: Die Koalition ist bei weitem nicht so geschlossen und steht bei weitem nicht so fest hinter Merkel, Westerwelle und Seehofer, wie die es selbst gerne darstellen und die SPD, die Grünen und die Linken haben es verpasst, eine Chance zur Zusammenarbeit zu nutzen und haben sich statt dessen in kleinpolitischem Hickhack verzankt. Dies wäre die Chance für die Linke gewesen, um über ihren SED-Schatten zu springen aber sie konnte oder wollte das nicht.

Es war die Chance einen Politikwechsel herbei zu führen! Aber er wurde von der Oposition nicht genutzt... das müssen sich die SPD, die Grünen und auch die Linken jetzt vor sich selbst und vor ihren Wählern verantworten. Die Chance war definitiv da...

Das Ergebnis, ist das, was Merkel haben wollte, wenn auch nicht auf ihrem Weg der ersten Wahl ^^ Wie hat sie es so schön gesagt? "Wichtig ist, was am Ende dabei raus kommt". Sie muss dabei an ihren letzten Stuhlgang gedacht haben, weil es ist nur ******* dabei raus gekommen


----------



## DOTL (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ja jetzt haben wir dieses unfähige Arschloch auch noch als Bundespräsident
> 
> Und wenn man dann von den Linken mal wieder hört, ja eine Regierung mit der SPD könnte man sich vorstellen.... ja ne is klar, aber den Kandidaten kann man nicht wählen, lässt man lieber so einen Vollpfosten gewinnen



Mag sein, dass du persönlich keinen so positiven Eindruck von ihm gewinnen konntest. Dennoch aber rechtfertigt es nicht, hier zu gewissen Verbalattacken zu greifen. Insofern bin ich dir dankbar, wenn du deine Aussagen etwas zügeln würdest und du deine Kritiken etwas angemessen äußern würdest.

Letztlich hängt jede Diskussion auch von der Art und des Stils ab. Somit wäre es bedauerlich, wenn dieser Thread am Ende noch in eine unschöne Ecke abdriften würde.
Im Allgemeinen sollten wir daher auch auf eine ordentliche und sachliche Diskussion achten. Jenes gilt auch für so manche Argumentationsketten, welche hier im Verlauf des Threads von einigen, genannt wurden.


----------



## Squatrat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> "Rechts" kann sehr wohl immer noch demokratisch sein. Erst rechts von "rechts" wird es irgendwann undemokratisch.



Mit rechts meine ich Nazis insbesondere die NPD, Mitte rechts ist noch vertretbar.

Die Linke hat Gauck nicht gewählt weil er ein ehemaliger DDR Bürgerechtler ist, das ist die schlichte und simple Wahrheit.

Die Mehrheit des Volkes war für Gauck und sie hat ihm die letzten Chancen geraubt. Politiker sollen das Volk vertreten und in dessen Interesse handeln. 

Die Linke hat mal wieder bewiesen das ihr ihre Stasi Vergangenheit wichtiger ist als die zukünftige Politik des Landes. Zu ihrer Aufassung zu diesem Staat sollte man sich das auf die Wahl folgende Singen der Nationalhymne anschauen.

Erzkonservativ ist er mit ganz sicher nicht.

Wikipedia:
Sich selbst bezeichnet er als _„linken, liberalen Konservativen“_  und _„aufgeklärten Patrioten“_.[19]  Gauck räumt ein, der Kapitalismus sei nicht perfekt und erzeuge unter  anderem Gier,  wandte sich aber anlässlich der Finanzkrise 2008 auch gegen größere Kapitalismuskritik.


----------



## Shi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Also wenn ich solche Wahlplakte sehe http://algerianreview.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/svp_01a.jpg
(welche btw fast 1:1 von der idiotischen NPD kopiert wurden ) 
krieg ich das Kotzen. Nationalismus ist eine der schlimmsten Sachen die es gibt, und dieses Plakat ist eindeutig ausländerfeindlich.


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt aber für Links ebenso



Das ist mir vollkommen klar. Und der Kommentar richtete sich ja gar nicht an Dich. Squatrat hat ja "rechts" und "kommunistisch" als Gegenteile zur Demokratie benannt und somit in Bezug auf Demokratiefeindlichkeit quasi gleichgesetzt. Mit Kommunismus hat er in der Beziehung ja Recht, aber eben nicht mit "rechts". Da muß man schon schwerere Geschütze auffahren.




Squatrat schrieb:


> Mit rechts meine ich Nazis insbesondere die NPD, Mitte rechts ist noch vertretbar.



Wenn die NPD jetzt Nazis sind, dann sind die Linken auch allesamt Kommunisten. So einfach ist das eben nicht. Die NPD ist mit Sicherheit rechts. Aber sie bewegt sich noch im demokratischen Spektrum. Die NPD pauschal als Nazis zu bezeichnen, ist einfach nicht richtig, obwohl es natürlich sehr einfach ist. Aber solange unsere Demokratie offenbar fähig ist, mit linken und sehr linken Kräften im Bundestag umzugehen, sehe ich unseren Staat durch ein paar Trottel am rechten Rand des demokratischen Spektrums, die es höchstens mit einigen wenigen Leuten in den ein oder anderen  Landtag schaffen, auch nicht ansatzweise gefährdet.


----------



## Squatrat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn die NPD jetzt Nazis sind, dann sind die Linken auch allesamt Kommunisten. So einfach ist das eben nicht. Die NPD ist mit Sicherheit rechts. Aber sie bewegt sich noch im demokratischen Spektrum. Die NPD pauschal als Nazis zu bezeichnen, ist einfach nicht richtig, obwohl es natürlich sehr einfach ist. Aber solange unsere Demokratie offenbar fähig ist, mit linken und sehr linken Kräften im Bundestag umzugehen, sehe ich unseren Staat durch ein paar Trottel am rechten Rand des demokratischen Spektrums, die es höchstens mit einigen wenigen Leuten in den ein oder anderen  Landtag schaffen, auch nicht ansatzweise gefährdet.



Die NPD ist eine Reschtsradikale Partei die auf demokratisch macht.

Und wer da eintritt und kein Nazi ist ist mit noch weniger Intelligenz ausgestattet als die echten Nazis.

Die Linken sind nicht alle Kommunisten es sind auch Teile der ehemaligen WASG dort vertreten. Aber eine große Menge DDR Nostalgiker.


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Äh, ja, ich weiß jetzt nicht so ganz, was Du mir damit sagen willst? Eine rechts- oder linksradikale Partei bewegt sich ja noch im von der Verfassung gesteckten Rahmen und will an dieser auch nicht rütteln. Erst der Extremismus möchte Staat und Gesellschaft so grundlegend ändern/überwinden/umformen, daß sie danach nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen sind, weshalb der politische Extremismus ja im Gegensatz zum Radikalismus auch als verfassungsfeindlich eingestuft wird.

Um mal den Verfassungsschutz zu zitieren:


> Als extremistisch werden die Bestrebungen bezeichnet, die gegen den Kernbestand unserer Verfassung - die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung - gerichtet sind. Über den Begriff des Extremismus besteht oft Unklarheit. Zu Unrecht wird er häufig mit Radikalismus gleichgesetzt. So sind z.B. Kapitalismuskritiker, die grundsätzliche Zweifel an der Struktur unserer Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsordnung äußern und sie von Grund auf verändern wollen, noch keine Extremisten. Radikale politische Auffassungen haben in unserer pluralistischen Gesellschaftsordnung ihren legitimen Platz. Auch wer seine radikalen Zielvorstellungen realisieren will, muss nicht befürchten, dass er vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet wird; jedenfalls nicht, solange er die Grundprinzipien unserer Verfassungsordnung anerkennt.


----------



## Shi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Kommunismus ist nicht undemokratisch. Im Kommunismus wird alles in Räten von den Bürgern entschieden. Demokratischer gehts ja wohl kaum.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Shi schrieb:


> Kommunismus ist nicht undemokratisch... Demokratischer gehts ja wohl kaum.


und DU willst mir erzählen du hättest ahnung von politik


----------



## herethic (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

In der Theorie hat hat er eigentlich recht,wie er sagt wird der Staat merh oder weniger von unten regiert.Von der größten Masse halt und nicht wenigen.

In der Praxis sah das dann natürlich anders aus,was daran lag dass Leute die Macht ergreifen wollten und sich darauf beriefen dem Volka zu helfen(was dann auch mehr oder weniger gelang).

Ausserdem hat jeder,der am 1.April geboren ist Ahnung von Politik.

Abgesehen davon geht es hier nicht um den Kommunismus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

wer, ICH? lol
komisch, dass es in der DDR dann so schlecht mir dem guten tollen kommunismus geklappt hat wa


----------



## herethic (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Ja DU! lol

Alleine schon dass ich hier der 5.User der dir wiederspricht,müsste beweise genug sein.

Als ich dass mit Guttenberg gelesen habe musste ich schmunzeln und gib mir bitte(ernstgemeint)einige Begründungen warum Merkel nicht wissen soll wie demokratrie funktioniert.

Deine linkenfeindliche Haltung(ich meine jetzt nicht deine Meinung sondern eher deine Argumentation bzw. die Auffassung des Sachverhaltes) ist auch naja.




> komisch, dass es in der DDR dann so schlecht mir dem guten tollen  kommunismus geklappt hat wa


Ais in der Praxis sah dass dann natürlich anders aus.
Wobei man der DDR auch ihre "guten"Sachen lassen muss,wobei diese natürlich in Anbetracht ihrer eigentlichen "Leistung"nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

jo, wenn der kommunismus hier so gut funktioneren würde, dann gäbe es die DRR ja wohl heute noch.
Und nur weil ich anderer meinung bin als ihr, heißt nicht dass ich nicht recht hab 
Außerdem: wer meine posts gelesen hat und auch nur minimal grips im hirn hat um sie zu verstehen, der müsste mir hier nicht dauernd nur wiedersprechen 
Ach ja, sag mir mal was die DDR so gutes hatte?


----------



## herethic (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und nur weil ich anderer meinung bin als ihr, heißt nicht dass ich nicht recht hab


hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet 


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ach ja, sag mir mal was die DDR so gutes hatte?


Kitaversorgung,keine Arbeitslosen,das wars  zumindest wüsste ich sonst nichts,wobei man auch sagen kann: Was hatte die BRD sogutes!?


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

kitas, toll. Kindergarten schonmal was von gehört?  keine arbeitslosen (WENIG arbeitslose), trotzdem ne marode wirtschaft. wobei die BRD auch  wenig arbeitslose hatte und deren wirtschaft vergleichsweise enorm stark war  außerdem war da die ostmark die keiner wollte, und die D mark, die bis zu ihrem ende eine sehr starke währung war (hätten wir sie lieber behalten und nicht den scheiss € eingeführt -.-)


----------



## Squatrat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



thrian schrieb:


> keine Arbeitslosen



Hat Nordkorea ja auch nicht. 

Das demokratische System ist das derzeit beste, auf jedenfall solange es richtig angewendet wird.

Es sollte in manchen Fällen aber mehr Volksentscheide geben.

Die BRD sthet im Internationalen Vergleich was das soziale angeht relativ weit vorne.

Diesen Staat kann man im Algemeinen kaum mit der DDR vergleichen.

Und wie es in der DDR war können nur die Leute die gelebt haben richtig gut einschätzen.

Die NPD gefährdet die Demokratie, wenn sie irgendwann mehr Einfluss gewinnen sollte und ich bin gegen alles was die Demokratie gefährdet.


----------



## herethic (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Die NPD gefährdet die Demokratie


Diesen Satz versteh ich immer noch nicht,die NPD sagt nicht sie wollen einen Führer oder eine Monarchie oder wat auch immer.


----------



## Squatrat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Sie sagen es nicht weil sie sonst als Verfassungsfeindlich verboten werden würden.

Schau dir das mal an:
YouTube - Der NPD Kandidat für die Bundespräsidentenwahl - Extra 3 - NDR


----------



## herethic (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Nunja man kann auch sagen das die CDU die Demokratie abschaffen will und es nicht sagt.Das Risiko ist genausohoch wie bei jeder anderen Partei.


----------



## Squatrat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Nicht im geringsten wo will den die CDU die Demokratie abschaffen?

Die zeigen zwar hin und wieder Fehlverhalten, wie zum Beispiel diese letzte Bundespräsidentenwahl und die Koalition mit der FDP, sind aber eine demorkatische Partei die man bei der nächsten Wahl ohne Probleme abwählen kann.

Mit wenigen Ausnahmen sind die meisten in Deutschland existierenden Parteien demokratisch.


----------



## Icejester (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Shi schrieb:


> Kommunismus ist nicht undemokratisch. Im Kommunismus wird alles in Räten von den Bürgern entschieden. Demokratischer gehts ja wohl kaum.



 Okay. Der Punkt, sich aus der Diskussion zurückzuziehen, ist nunmehr erreicht. Danke für diesen letzten, schallenden Lacher, aber ernstnehmen kann man so einen Mumpitz nun wirklich nicht. Adieu.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

hat jemand heute die rede von Wulff gesehen? zitat,, wir müssen die internationalisierung Detuschalnds fordern" paar minuten darauf hat er das ,,migrantenproblem" angesprochen. Na dann, auf ne schöne zeit mit unserem neuen Präsi ....


----------



## Shi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Okay. Der Punkt, sich aus der Diskussion zurückzuziehen, ist nunmehr erreicht. Danke für diesen letzten, schallenden Lacher, aber ernstnehmen kann man so einen Mumpitz nun wirklich nicht. Adieu.



Rätekommunismus ? Wikipedia
"Die Herrschaftsausübung im Rätekommunismus erfolgt maßgeblich in den Räten, welche als Exekutive, Legislative aber auch als Judikative in einem agieren. Die Vertreter/innen dieser Organe unterliegen einem imperativen Mandat, d.h. sie können jederzeit von der Wählerschaft wieder abgewählt werden. Es besteht Rechenschaftspflicht, *wodurch eine radikale Demokratie gewährleistet ist*."


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hat jemand heute die rede von Wulff gesehen? zitat,, wir müssen die internationalisierung Detuschalnds fordern" paar minuten darauf hat er das ,,migrantenproblem" angesprochen. Na dann, auf ne schöne zeit mit unserem neuen Präsi ....


Naja, da die Deutschen scheinbar zu unfähig zum f..... erm, Kinder machen sind und wir in 20 Jahren ein riesiges demographisches Problem haben werden ist Migration die einzige Alternative die uns bleibt, davon abgesehen ists mir persönlich recht egal ob hier nach belieben Slawen, Asiaten, Araber oder Afrikaner - oder was bei mir in meiner Stadt eher zutrifft andere Mitteleuropäer - einwandern, so lange diese sich an Selbstverständlichkeiten halten die wir in anderen Ländern auch einzuhalten haben: Sprache können, sich positiv in die Gesellschaft einbringen, Demokratie und Gesetze respektieren.

Davon abseits ists mir schnurz was diese hier treiben, ist deren Sache, wir nehmen für uns ja auch das Recht in Anspruch in sonst-ein-Land auszuwandern und uns dort was neu aufzubauen (siehe diese Migrations-Sendungswelle im TV aka Goodbye Deutschland & Co. ), dabei aber unsere Lebensweise im Wesentlichen beizubehalten, gleiches Recht für alle. 

Was der Wulf wohl ausdrücken wollte war genau dies: Öffnung Deutschlands um künftige Probleme lösen zu können. An Unis ist das eh längst Realität, zumindest an meiner gehts ziemlich "bunt" zu, und mit allen kommt man nach ein wenig herantasten super klar - und sind btw. auch mit Begeisterung grad für Deutschland .... zumindest diejenigen die Fussball nicht im Generellen ankotzt (solls ja auch bei uns geben). 

Auf eine "schöne Zeit vorbereiten"? Na, auf jeden Fall doch, wir brauchen mehr "Schland"-Brüller!


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

also, das mit dem demografischen problem ist einfach nur falsch, sry aber is so. In deutschland leben vergleichsweise sehr viele menschen pro km² , ein paar millionen weniger würden uns sicherlich nicht umbringen. und wenn es dann noch die migranten wären die uns ,,fehlen" würden, dann würde gleichzeitig noch die kriminalitätsrate sinken und es weniger arbeitslose geben . 
Und wenn du mal vergleichst, wie viele Deutsche in andere länder auswandern, und dann z.B. schaust wie viele ausländer zu uns rein kommen, dann ist das schon n deutlicher unterschied 
Wenn es zur sendung ,,goodbye deutschland" das gegenstück ,,goodbye türkei" geben würde, dann könntest du mit den folgen der letzteren sendung ganze sender füllen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ...und wenn es dann noch die migranten wären die uns ,,fehlen" würden, dann  würde gleichzeitig noch die kriminalitätsrate sinken und es weniger  arbeitslose geben...


Ist ja 'ne sehr unvoreingenommene Sichtweise. 


Persönlich würde ich da eher in der zu einem beachtlichen Teil von Hartz4 lebenden rechten Szene anfangen, aber egal ...



Dass es eine erhöhte Kriminalität unter Immigranten gibt will ich dabei gar nicht mal verneinen, das ergibt sich einfach aus Sprachproblemen, niedriger Beschäftigungsquote und anderen immigrationsbedingten Problemen, und es gibt dabei natürlich besondere Negativfälle die uns die Bild und die restliche Kampfpresse uns mit Genuss jedes mal unter die Nase halten wenn mal wieder in irgen 'ner U-Bahn was abging. Aber so wie du das geschrieben hast klingt das ein wenig nach schwer negativer Stereotypisierung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

mal ganz davon abgesehen dass der größte teil der rechten szene in einer gegend lebt in der die arbeitslosigkeit sowieso enorm hoch ist, ist der teil der migranten der von H4 lebt mit sicherheit um einiges höher, schon wieder davon abgesehen dass es um einiges mehr an migranten gibt als richtige rechtsradikale 
Ach ja, und wieso sollte man denn kriminell werden wenn man die sprache nicht gut kann? soll das etwa ne entschuldigung dafür sein, dass die andere leute grundlos erschlagen (teilweise TOTschlagen) und einbrechen?


----------



## Shi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und wenn es dann noch die migranten wären die uns ,,fehlen" würden, dann würde gleichzeitig noch die kriminalitätsrate sinken und es weniger arbeitslose geben .



Mein Gott. Du bist ein Nationalist der keine Ahnung von Politik hat. Das ist ein altbekanntes Vorurteil das alle Ausländer kriminell seien, und du benutzt es natürlich um deine xenophobische Schwafelei zu untermalen. Du hast sowas von keine Ahnung.


----------



## herethic (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Nicht im geringsten wo will den die CDU die Demokratie abschaffen?


Und wo will das NPD?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mal ganz davon abgesehen dass der größte teil der rechten szene in einer gegend lebt in der die arbeitslosigkeit sowieso enorm hoch ist, ist der teil der migranten der von H4 lebt mit sicherheit um einiges höher, schon wieder davon abgesehen dass es um einiges mehr an migranten gibt als richtige rechtsradikale
> Ach ja, und wieso sollte man denn kriminell werden wenn man die sprache nicht gut kann? soll das etwa ne entschuldigung dafür sein, dass die andere leute grundlos erschlagen (teilweise TOTschlagen) und einbrechen?


Du disqualifizierst dich hier selber immer mehr ....


Hier mal der Gedankengang:

Geringe Kenntnisse der lokalen Sprache -> Schlechte Vorraussetzungen für einen Job -> Keine Anstellung da es "einfachere" Bewerber gibt


Und sinnlos totschlagen tun nicht nur einige (wenige) ausländische Jugendliche ohne Persepktive sondern auch die Glatzis mit ihrer Untermenschen-Denkweise .... (und jetzt nicht mit Skinns =/= Nazis kommen, ich weiß -.-).

Das Problem mit einer zugegebenrmaßen häufigeren Verbreitung von Gewalt unter ausländischen Jugendlichen ist weitaus komplexer als das ich das jetzt hier runtertippen könnte. Vereinfacht läuft es aber auf die Punkte Arbeitslosigkeit / Parallellwelt / Ressentimentbildung / Minderwertigkeitskomplexe  / "Verliererlebensweg" hinaus die alle zusammen wirkend zwangsweise kriminelle Subjekte hervorbringen, das gilt im übrigen nicht nur für Ausländer sondern auch für deutsche Unterschichtenkinder, die in ihren Armutsvierteln auch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen, und auch ohne Sprachbarriere nicht weiter kommen und dann sogar teils dankend von der rechten Szene aufgenommen werden die denen die komfortable Erklärung einimpfen dass die "anderen Verlierer" mit der etwas dunklereren Hautfarbe und der seltsamen Sprache ja an allen ihren Problemen schuld sein, weil die ihnen die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen und nur unsere Sozialkassen plündern ..... das Thema ist viel zu komplex als das man das hier in der Tiefe diskutieren könnte.

Btw. ist das hier Offtopic².


----------



## Squatrat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

Judikative, Exekutive und Legislative müssen getrennt von einander sein um sich gegenseitig zu kontrollieren, sonst liegt zu viel Macht bei den in den Räten sitzenden Personen.

Und es entseht eine weitere ein Parteien Diktatur.

Ich finde das demokratische System so wie wir es haben gut. Klar kann man immer wieder kleine Punkte verbessern nur ein kompletter Systemwechsel ist nicht Nöten.

Ich finde es nicht gut wie manche Personen hier alle Ausländer über einen Kamm scheren, es liegt zwar ein nicht zu leugnendes Integrationproblem bei den arabisch stämmigen Migranten vor, jedoch ist es eine Beledigung für alle normal hier lebenden Ausländer (wozu übrigens auch alle Asiaten, Amerikaner, Australier... gehören) pauschal zu sagen sie alle wären kriminell. 

Man muss was das Strafrecht angeht die Einzelfälle betrachten.



thrian schrieb:


> Und wo will das NPD?



Und das Reich muss neu erstehen...

Ein wenig muss man schon selbst interpretieren.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*

jaja, dann guckt euch doch mal die kriminalstatistiken an. Da stehen ,,migranten" deutlich weiter oben als deutsche. Vor allem sind migranten deutlich gewalttätiger als deutsche, deren ,,verbrechen" sich mehr auf steuerhinterziehungen usw beschränken.
Und ihr tut grad so als wäre deutschland voll mit saufenden,prügelnden und parole gröhlenden skinheads. Ich persönlich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen von solchen leuten bie mir in der umgebung angetroffen. vielleicht lebt ihr ja alle im osten, speziell in Sachsen, dort mag es hin und wieder solche leute geben. aber sonst sind sie wirklich eher die ausnahme. Wähhrend kriminelle migranten, vor allem jugendliche, bald an jeder strassenecke rumstehen ...
ach ja Shi, wo bitte habe ich gesagt dass ALLE ausländer kriminell wären. Bitte reime nicht immer was dazu, nur um andere blöd dastehen zu lassen, außer du hast dieses nötig um von deiner ahnungslosigkeit abzulenken


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer sollte Bundespräsident werden?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und ihr tut grad so als wäre deutschland voll mit saufenden,prügelnden und parole gröhlenden skinheads. Ich persönlich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen von solchen leuten bie mir in der umgebung angetroffen.



Vielleicht deshalb, weil Skinheads keine Nazis sind, aber gerne von den Median so genannt werden?  




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> vielleicht lebt ihr ja alle im osten, speziell in Sachsen, dort mag es hin und wieder solche leute geben. aber sonst sind sie wirklich eher die ausnahme.



*So eine Aussage möchte ich hier nicht nochmal lesen.* Klar ist im "Osten" Deutschlands der Anteil an rechtsradikalen höher, aber solche Pauschalaussagen gegen einen Bundesstaat gehört sich nicht.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wähhrend kriminelle migranten, vor allem jugendliche, bald an jeder strassenecke rumstehen ...



Das hat seine Gründe, weshalb das so ist, aber das sprengt hier den Rahmen.

*
Allgemein ist das Grundthema hier eh nicht mehr präsent, weshalb der Threadtitel angepasst wird.*


----------



## Shi (2. Juli 2010)

Bitte eine seriöse Statistik verlinken. Hab nämlich keine seriöse gefunden.

_Wähhrend kriminelle migranten, vor allem jugendliche, bald an jeder strassenecke rumstehen ..._

Aha. Muss man das kommentieren? Würde sagen du bist extrem xenophob und voller Vorurteile.
Das ist wohl deine Befürchtung. Sind alle Ausländer kriminell?



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> *
> Allgemein ist das Grundthema hier eh nicht mehr präsent, weshalb der Threadtitel angepasst wird.*



Find ich gut dass du es hier nur umbennenst und nicht clost.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

nein, nicht alle ausländer sind kriminell. aber hab ich das irgendwo gesagt? nicht dass ich wüsste, mach deine augen auf bevor du mich hier so dumm anmachst!
und das mit dem ,,extrem xenophob" würde ich mal schnell löschen, ich dachte hier im forum wäre die beleidigung anderer user verboten?
 und was es für ,,gründe" gibt um kriminell zu werden, gerade in einem wohlstandsstaat wie Deutschland, frag ich mich auch


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Juli 2010)

Und ihr beiden (Shi und CPU-GPU) kriegt euch wieder ein, ansonsten könnt ihr euch per PN weiter zoffen, aber nicht hier, sonst gibts Punkte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

theoretisch müsste es ja eigentlich für diese beleidigung , ich seie ,,extrem xenophob", mit dem ich definitiv NICHT in verbindung gebracht werde möchte, punkte geben  aber mir würde es auch reichen wenn der besagte post gelöscht werden würde 
mfg


----------



## Shi (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nur gefragt ob es für dich auch "normale" Ausländer gibt.

BTW: Das ist doch Xenophobie oder? Du redest andauernd von kriminellen *Ausländern*, in meinen Augen ist das eine Paranoia dass "bald überall kriminelle Ausländer" rumstehen
Hast du überhaupt mit irgendwelchen Ausländern zu tun oder kennst sie nur aus der Bildzeitung?
Okay werd mich jetzt zügeln auch wenn es micht sehr aufregt!


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

mit dir werde ich wohl nicht mehr weiterdiskutieren, auf dein kleines niveau muss ich mich nicht runterlassen. jede kalorie die verbrannt wird, um mit dir zu schreiben, wäre eine beleidigung für die lebensmittel die man wo anders besser brauchen könnte, wie z.B. im WM land afrika


----------



## Shi (2. Juli 2010)

Haha im WM-Land Afrika 
Meinst du Südafrika? Das ist ein Land, und nicht annähernd das ärmste Afrikas 
Statistiken hast du mir auch noch keine liefern können, genausowenig wie eine Antwort auf die Frage ein paar Seiten vorher was der Unterschied zwischen Marxismus und Stalinismus sei


----------



## Squatrat (2. Juli 2010)

Es ist möglich das manche Migranten welche meist aus arabischen Regionen stammen häufiger dazu neigen mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu geraten, dennoch ist es beleidigend zu behaupten das bei allen Ausländer große kriminelle Energien vorhanden sind.

Stell dir mal for eine Person flieht aus einer Region in der Bürgerkrieg herrscht kommt hier an und muss sich von Leuten anhören das er/sie nur weil er/sie aus der selben Region stammt wie andere ein Verbrecher ist.

So etwas ist schlicht und weg traurig.

Jeder Mensch ist verschieden. Zwar nimmt das Umfeld auch einen Einfluss auf den Charakter Person jedoch wird die eigene Entscheidungen treffen müssen, und nur für die ist sie verantwortlich zu machen. Ganz sicher sicher nicht für das was andere Leute tun nur weil sie die selbe Hautfarbe oder Herkunft haben.

Und mir zu unterstellen das ich glauben würde hier laufen nur Nazis rum halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Die Rechtsradikalen sind eine kleine Randgruppe der ewig Gestrigen.

Die NPD ist eine Partei die man nicht in Schutz nehmen sollte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

ok, hier ist deine statistik, offizizell vom BKA 
  es sind 2009 insg.  1724839 deutsche Tatverdächtige, und 462378 Ausländische tatverdächtige.  von 82 mio. menschen in Deutschland sind ca. 6,73 mio. ausländer. 
  im verhältnis gerechnet:
  ca 21% der verbrechen wurden von ausländern begangen.
  also begehen 12% der bevölkerung (also ausländer) deutschlands 21% der verbrechen.
  Und andersrum begehen 88% der bevölkerung (deutsche) Deutschlands, die restlichen 79% der verbrechen.
  wenn du nun statistiken lesen kannst, dann merkst du was ich meine  

und südafrika ist aber vom wohlstand her längst nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Industriestaat wie z.B. Deutschland.


----------



## Squatrat (2. Juli 2010)

Dann muss man halt die Gestze verschärfen, und zwar für Deutsche wie auch Migranten.

Es gibt in dieser Statisktik ca 6,3 Millionen Ausländer die keine Verbrechen begehen die du aber als Verbrecher bezeichnest.

Außerdem ist es nicht genetisch veranlagt Verbrechen zu begehen, wenn dennoch zu viele begangen werden sind die Gesetze nicht scharf genug.

Mit dieser Argumentation und vor allem der damit verbundenen Wortwahl wirst du in deinem zukünftigen Leben nicht viele Leute überzeugen können.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. Juli 2010)

Dernbach im Westerwald:. Gibts da überhaupt Ausländer?

Also ich lebe in Berlin und bin mir sicher, dass alleine in unserer Block mehr Menschen im Migrationshintergrund leben als in ganz Dernbach.

Ich habe hier noch nie Probleme mit Asiaten, Afrikaner oder so gehabt. Mit Arabern im Alter bis ca. 25 Jahren kann man schon mal Probleme bekommen, wenn die dann älter werden und sich das Testosteron legt, sind das aber auch alles sehr nette und umgängliche Menschen...

Was ich mich echt Frage, warum gerade bei Menschen aus Regionen mit sehr geringen oder gar keinen Ausländeranteil die meisten Vorurteile vorhanden sind???


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es nicht genetisch veranlagt Verbrechen zu begehen, wenn dennoch zu viele begangen werden sind die Gesetze nicht scharf genug.


war das jetzt echt ernst gemeint? deswegen ist es in ordnung wenn diese ,,genetisch veranlagten" ausländer unschuldige menschen z.B. in U-bahnen grundlos einfach mal so fast zu tode prügeln, oder was? dann müsste ja jetzt gleich wieder kommen dass deutsche monster seien, weil sie einen weltkrieg ausgelöst haben... nur komisch, dass wir heute eines der nettesten und hilfsbereitesten länder der welt sind 
Ihr habt eine statistik von mir verlangt, die habe ich euch abgeliefert. und das extra noch komplett berechnet  und diese zahlen sprechen für sich. 

@riot: ich wohne nich in dernbach im westerwald, das soll ein späßchen sein weil dort die ludolfs wohnen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte noch mal auf meinen vorherigen Post hinweisen.


Kriminell wird man nicht einfach so sondern das hat bestimmte soziale/soziologische Ursachen, Armut, Perspektivlosigkeit, Frustration, gewalttätiges soziales Umfeld, etc. 

Mal davon ausgehend, dass diese beide Grundvoraussetzungen für beide Gruppen, Deutschstämmige wie Ausländer, gelten so muss man bei letzteren noch weitere Probleme hinzuaddieren: Sehr häufig Abschottung zur restlichen deutschen Gesellschaft und Bildung einer paralellen Gesellschaft, auch "Ghettoisierung" genannt (so habs ich zumindest mal irgendwo gelesen), Sprach- und Verständigungsprobleme, allgemeine kulturelle Unterschiede, sowie das Gefühl hier nicht erwünscht zu sein - so zumindest mein Eindruck, man spürt förmlich die Verachtung wenn eine Gruppe junger Türken durch so manche Innenstadt zieht, die Blicke der restlichen Passanten hinter denen her sprechen da Bände, passiert im Übrigen auch bei Kopftuchträgerinnen und in anderen Situationen. 

Aus der schwierigeren Gesamtlage heraus könnte man den erhöhten Drang zur Kriminalität erklären, interessant wären Statistiken aus anderen Ländern ob es sich da ähnlich verhält - wobei dies auch nur bedingt hilfreich wäre, man stelle sich den umgekehrten Fall, die Migration unsererseits in arabische Länder vor .... das allgemeine Bildungsniveau unserer Bevölkerung und die daraus resultierende erhöhte Anpassungsrate würden solche Statistken dann doch wohl wieder arg trüben.

Es bleibt aber festzuhalten dass die erhöhte Kriminalität durch vollkommenes Versagen der Integration in unsere Gesellschaft zu erklären ist, da die ausgebliebene Eingliederung in unsere Gesellschaft noch oben drauf auf die eh schon schwierige ursprüngliche Ausgangslage von krimineller Energie kommt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juli 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Es bleibt aber festzuhalten dass die erhöhte Kriminalität durch vollkommenes Versagen der Integration in unsere Gesellschaft zu erklären ist, da die ausgebliebene Eingliederung in unsere Gesellschaft noch oben drauf auf die eh schon schwierige ursprüngliche Ausgangslage von krimineller Energie kommt.


hab ich das richtig verstanden, willst du jetzt auch noch die schuld uns deutschen geben, dass die migranten so gewalttätig sind? gehts noch?
die einwanderer müssen froh sein dass wir nicht z.B. wie die USA vorgehen und sie auf das genaueste auf vorstrafen, kleindelikte usw prüfen und sie fragen was sie überhaupt in dem land wollen in dass sie einwandern wollen.
ich denke, deutschland ist heute ein, wenn nicht das land, dass am offensten für einwanderer ist. Und uns dann auch noch die schuld für die kriminalität der ausländer zu geben, finde ich dann doch zu heftig. Hast du schonmal überlegt, dass es auch an den ausländern leigen kann, dass sie sich oftmals nicht richtig integrieren? oft sie wollen sich an nichts aus unserer kultur anpassen, das höchste ist ja schon dass sie halbwegs verständlich deutsch reden lernen, und dann wollen sie dass wir deutschen sie sofort mit offenen armen empfangen und integrieren? also das halte ich schon für deutlich zu hohe ansprüche 
uch habe nichts gegen ausländer die sich an unsere kultur anpassen, wen sie das machen, sind sie auch bei mir willkommen. aber wenn sie dann auf den straßen ausländisch reden und mit kopftüchern rumrennen, dann müssen sie sich doch nicht wundern es sie sich dann nicht richtig integrieren können.
Undgerade auf schulen kommt es nicht selten vor, dass deutsche von türken gemobbt und ausgeschlossen werden, weil sie deutsche sind. und das im eigenen land. also wenn du das dann noch für normal und OK empfindest, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht mehr helfen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juli 2010)

Teils ja.


Es wurde so vieles versäumt in den letzten Jahrzehnten, die "Gastarbeiter auf Ewig" wurden schlicht lange Zeit vergessen, weil ursprünglich ja mal eh nur als temporäre Arbeitskräfte eingeplant, und inzwischen  - auch nach zwischenzeitlichen kläglichen Bemühungen der Integration - stehen die Schattengesellschaften in Form regelrechter abgeschotteter Viertel, da jetzt noch mal dran zu kommen dürfte schwer werden, vor allem da die wirtschaftliche Lage das derzeit eh kaum zulässt da ja nicht mal genug für die "heimischen" Hilfsbedürftigen getan wird. 

Asoziales Verhalten muss im Übrigen nicht erwiedert werden, grade als hier Heimische mit einem gewissen Gefühl der Überlegenheit sollten darüber stehen und zumindest von unserer Seite aus nicht die ausgestreckte Hand weg ziehen. Bei - mehrfacher - Demonstration krimineller Energie bin ich im Übrigen auch für harte Maßnahmen, notfalls sogar Abschiebung, das aber auch nur weil ich von jedem erwarte sich an Normen und Gesetze zu halten, grade bei jemandem der von außen in dieses bestehende System hineinkommen möchte.


----------



## Shi (3. Juli 2010)

Ich denke dass die höhere Quote von kriminellen Migranten daran liegt dass sie schlecht integriert sind. Wären sie besser integriert würde die Quote wohl so hoch sein wie bei Deutschen. 
Jedoch ist es nicht nur das Problem der Migranten dass sie nicht integriert sind, klar es gibt wohl auch einige die es partout nicht wollen, diese sind nach meinen Erfahrtungen extrem in der Minderheit. 
Es liegt auch an vielen Deutschen, dass Ausländer z.T. schlecht integriert sind, das muss sich ändern, Deutschland muss sich öffnen, denn Migration ist die Zukunft Deutschlands (Stichwort demografischer Wandel) 

Außerdem hab ich nie behauptet das Südafrika mit Deutschland zu  vergleichen wäre. Ich habe ja nur gesagt dass sie nicht annähernd das ärmste Land Afrikas sind. 

BIP Äthiopien: 1346 USD (2008)
BIP Südafrika: 5824 USD (2009)


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juli 2010)

Es ist schon komisch, das hier die Schuld auf die Hausherren geschoben wird, wenn ich sehe, das es südländische Menschen gibt, die seit 40 Jahren hier Leben und bis auf einige wenige Worte kein deutsch können. Sehr Suspekt diese Aussage also ...

Intregation? Ich würde mich schämen, wenn ich auswandere und meine deutsche Kultur ablege. Die verschiedensten Nationen sollen mal schön ihren Stil, so will ich es mal nennen, beibehalten! So fällt eine spätere Rückreise ins Heimatland viel leichter.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juli 2010)

ich denke dass deuthscland MEHR als genug macht und sich bemüht, die ausländer zu integrieren. aber leider sind sie auch viel zu lasch in dem punkt, wer rein darf und wer nich.
den wer will bitte etwas mit einem schwerverbrecher zu tun habem, geschweige denn diesen integrieren?
Also die ausländer bekommen hier so viel, da kann man dann wohl auch erwarten dass sie sich am riemen reißen und sich unserer kultur anpassen. 
Die denken halt immer mehr, vor allem die jugen, sie seien die ,,kings" hier, weil es ihnen viel zu gut geht. Aber daran ist wirklich unsere regierung schuld, da gebi hc euch mal recht, weil sie viel zu lasch durchgreifen. bei mir wäre ein migrant nach dem ersten verbrechen sofort wieder aus Deutschland draussen 
Es ist ja schön dass sie unser land so ,,bereichern", auch mit dem essen und alles, und es gibt ja auch wirklich nette ausländer, keine frage! aber ausländer die heir nur ******** bauen und uns ausbeuten, sowas haben wir wirklich nicht nötig und müssen uns auch nicht gefallen lassen . alles hat irgendwo seine grenzen


----------



## Shi (3. Juli 2010)

Und woher hast du diese Informationen dass es so is? Das sind alles nur Klischees ohne Beweise! Ich kenne *keinen einzigen* Migranten der nur gebrochen Deutsch spricht! In meiner Klasse (11.Klasse Gymi) hat > 1/3 Migrationshintergrund und alle schreiben gute Noten bzw. begehn keine Straftaten! Gib mir einen Beweis dass Migranten nur nach Deutschland kommen um dieses auszubeuten! 

BTT: Ich bin für eine rätekommunistische Weltrepublik!


----------



## herethic (3. Juli 2010)

Wir haben Ausländern vielzuviel zu verdanken,als dass wir sie jetzt einfach abschieben.


----------



## Shi (3. Juli 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Wir haben Ausländern vielzuviel zu verdanken,als dass wir sie jetzt einfach abschieben.



Ja. Migration ist einfach notwenig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juli 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja. Migration ist einfach notwenig.


ja dann sag mir mal gründe warum diese so notwendig sei.
und dass du denkst dass es keinen einzigen migranten hier gibt der nicht richtig deutsch kann,mit der aussage willst du mich auf den arm nehmen oder wie?
Guck dir doch mal die türkischen famielen an, die mutter kann in der regel meistens gar kein deutsch, wenns hoch kommt gebrochenes deutsch. Und der rest der migranten spricht öfter als du vielleicht denkst nicht gut deutsch, geschweige denn sie können deutsch schreiben...
Aufm gymi is ja klar dass man deutsch sprechen kann, die jungen die hier aufgewachsen sind können schon deutsch reden. aber wie gesagt, gerade die älteren, oft auch die ,,gastarbeiter auf ewig" können heute noch oft kaum deutsch reden, obwohl sie schon viele jahre hier wohnen


----------



## Squatrat (3. Juli 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> war das jetzt echt ernst gemeint? deswegen ist es in ordnung wenn diese ,,genetisch veranlagten" ausländer unschuldige menschen z.B. in U-bahnen grundlos einfach mal so fast zu tode prügeln, oder was?



Was? Ich sagte das es nicht genetisch veranlagt so etwas gibt es nicht.

Ich sagte das die Gesetze nicht scharf genug sind. Würde es reale 50 Jahre auf Mord geben wäre vielleicht mal etwas Abschreckung da.

Wenn ein Migrant ein deratiges Verbechen begeht ist das ein Grund für Abschiebung.

Jeder der nicht deiner Meinung ist ist gleich Anti Deutsch? 

Deutschland ist eines der offensten Länder weltweit.



Shi schrieb:


> BTT: Ich bin für eine rätekommunistische  Weltrepublik!



Nein ohne mich. Obwohl ich für einen einzelnen Europäischen Staat wäre das allerdings erst in 40-50 Jahren. Und ohne Rätesystem.

Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt mir reicht es.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juli 2010)

hab ich doch gesagt dass deutschland das offenste land der welt für einwanderer ist! und nicht jeder der anderer meinung ist, ist anti deutsch. Nur die meisten hier kommen mir so vor als würden sie n ,,feuchten kehricht" auf deutschland halten, obwohl sie hier leben. und sowas macht mich dann schon eher traurig als wütend 
und ja, in deutschland sind die strafen ungerecht. da bekommt ein steuerhinterzieher teilweise schon ne härtere strafe als einer der ne schwere körperverletzung begangen hat... wenn die regierung uns so dermasen ausbeutet, muss sie sich nicht wundern dass das geld irgendwann in Liechtenstein liegt 
wir sollten es machen wie in den USA, da bedeutet lebenslang auch wirklich bis zum tod hinter gittern. und nicht wie hier schlappe 15 Jahre


----------



## herethic (3. Juli 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja dann sag mir mal gründe warum diese so notwendig sei.


Also:
Migranten haben Deutschland wieder aufgebaut,sonst wären wir heute und vorallem die Leute damals beteudent schlechter dran,Migranten verdanken wir Pizza und Döner,ein austauch von Kulturen ist immer gut,weil man mit neuem in Kontakt kommt.



> hab ich doch gesagt dass deutschland das offenste land der welt für  einwanderer ist!


Ist es nicht.Wir haben schon harte Asylregeln.Bei uns dürfen nur Leute rein die in ihrer Heimat gefahren ausgesetzt sind,famillienangehörige von Migranten die hier bereits leben und Menschen aus Gebieten die vor dem Anfang des 2.Weltkriegs deutsch waren,


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juli 2010)

ja, von den ,,alten" migranten HATTEN wir schon was. aber von den jungen haben wir definitiv nichts. Oder findest du die jungen bushidos die auf der strasse gammeln, sich schlägern und dauernd ******** bauen hilfreich? Klar es gibt auch junge ausländer die was im kopf haben und sich benehmen, aber leider sind diese in der unterzahl 
Und auf pizza und döner kann ich verzichten, als ob die deutsche Küche nichts zu bieten hätte


----------



## herethic (3. Juli 2010)

Würdest du deustche Jugendlich die auf der Strasse rumgameln und ******** bauen abschieben?


----------



## Squatrat (3. Juli 2010)

Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal was dazu sagen.

Deutschland ist definitv extrem offen vergleiche die Gesetze hier mal mitm denen von England, Frankreich oder Österreich.

Wir brauchen Einwanderer um das altern unserer Bevölkerung aufzuhalten. 

Nein sie sie haben Deutschland nicht wieder aufgebaut. Sie haben dazu aber etwas beigetragen, waren zu dieser Zeit übrigens hauptsächlich Italiener.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juli 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Würdest du deustche Jugendlich die auf der Strasse rumgameln und ******** bauen abschieben?


kommt drauf an was sie für ******** bauen. 
außerdem musst du zugeben, gerade viele (NICHT ALLE, aber viele) migrantenkinder sind (sehr) schlecht in der schule, bzw bemühen sich nicht mal um einen abschluss. Und die zahl derer wird nicht immer kleiner, nein, sie steigt stetig. und solche die dann die schule sogar verweigern, ja die würd ich nach eindringlicher verwarnungen irgendwann abschieben. weil die tun dann GAR nichts für den staat,genau so wie alle soziealschmarotzer.
Oder ich würde sie evtl nicht abschieben, sondern sie mal richtige drecksarbeit machen lassen, denn anscheinend lernen viele ja erst mit dieser maßnahme, das man sich am riemen reißen muss und sich halt mal n paar jahre aufn arsch hocken muss. Das würde hinterher beiden seiten was bringen, dem staat den er hat weniger arbeitslose die er unterhalten muss, und der person selber auch, die es dann eingesehen hat und einen guten abschluss macht und damit hinterher eigenes (gutes)geld verdient. denn man weiss ja:ohne moos nix los


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juli 2010)

Und das Ausland hat uns viel zu viel zu verdanken, als das sie uns hier verklaven!



Squatrat schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Einwanderer um das altern unserer Bevölkerung aufzuhalten.



*Solch einen Blödsinn hab ich ja selten gehört. *

Das ist kontinuirliche vernichtung die betrieben wird. Kinderfreundlichkeit gibt es hier nicht. Steine werden einem in den Weg gelegt, wenn du ein Kind hast/haben möchtest!!!




thrian schrieb:


> Ist es nicht.Wir haben schon harte Asylregeln.Bei uns dürfen nur Leute  rein die in ihrer Heimat gefahren ausgesetzt sind,famillienangehörige  von Migranten die hier bereits leben und Menschen aus Gebieten die vor  dem Anfang des 2.Weltkriegs deutsch waren,



Das aber erstmal alle anderen Länder um Deutschland Asyl geben, hmmm, ist schon komisch. Deine Harten Regeln, aber alle leben sie erstmal in Europa und kommen dann in die BRD, sauber.



thrian schrieb:


> Würdest du deustche Jugendlich die auf der Strasse  rumgameln und ******** bauen abschieben?



Daumen hoch. Überleg doch mal. Wo sollen die denn hin abgeschoben werden, HIER ist ihr Scholle!!! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Squatrat (3. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> *Solch einen Blödsinn hab ich ja selten gehört. *
> 
> Das ist kontinuirliche vernichtung die betrieben wird. Kinderfreundlichkeit gibt es hier nicht. Steine werden einem in den Weg gelegt, wenn du ein Kind hast/haben möchtest!!!



Diese Aussage habe ich nicht erfunden. Ich finde sie jedoch plausibel.

Wer wird hier vernichtet?

Es gibt immer weniger Kinder weil der Beruf immer wichtiger wird.

Den Eltern mangeld es an Zeit für die Kinder, deshalb muss es mehr Betreungseinrichtungen geben.

Wir brauchen aber jetzt möglichst arbeitswillige Leute (vorallem Fachleute) die wieder mehr Geld in die Rentenkassen bringen.


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juli 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Einwanderer um das altern unserer Bevölkerung aufzuhalten.






Squatrat schrieb:


> Diese Aussage habe ich nicht erfunden. Ich finde sie jedoch plausibel.
> 
> Wer wird hier vernichtet?
> 
> ...



Die bundesrepublikanische Politik, gesteuert von den Fadenziehern über´n großen Teich, sind kinderfeindlich, das ist ein Fakt. Heute wird den Mädels eingeredet, das Emanzipation ein muß ist. So dezimiert man das, was man nicht haben möchte. Nämlich die deutsche Gemeinschaft. George Orwell (man kann von den linken wirklich viel lernen): Wenn sie sich uns ergeben, so darf das nicht kriegerisch passieren, sondern freiwillig ...

Hier wird "freiwillig" auf Kinder verzichtet um sich angeblich beruflich achso frei entfalten zu können ... Den Eltern mangelt es nicht nur an Zeit, weil eben diese ständige Indoktrienierung stattfindet, sondern letztendlich scheitert es auch an den finaziellen Mitteln, die immer weiter herunter geschraubt oder gänzlich gestrichen werden ...


----------



## herethic (3. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Daumen hoch. Überleg doch mal. Wo sollen die denn hin abgeschoben werden, HIER ist ihr Scholle!!! *kopfschüttel*


Ich weiß dass sich dieser Satz komisch liegt,aber mit abgeschoben meinte ich eine Strafe allgemein.Vielleicht des Landes aufgewiesen werden etc.


----------



## Shi (4. Juli 2010)

@CPU-GPU

Ich frage mich immernoch woher du diese Thesen "Guck dir doch mal die türkischen famielen an, die mutter kann in der regel meistens gar kein deutsch, wenns hoch kommt gebrochenes deutsch" hast? Eigene Erfahrung? Interviewst du immer türkische Familien?
BTW: In meiner Klasse ist eine die in der 5. Klasse zu uns kam und damals noch kaum ein Wort deutsch gesprochen hat. Jetzt ist sie eine der Besten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juli 2010)

ja, ich habe einiges an erfahrung, weil ich schon einige türkische freunde hatte , und bei deren familien war


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juli 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass sich dieser Satz komisch liegt,aber  mit abgeschoben meinte ich eine Strafe allgemein.Vielleicht des Landes  aufgewiesen werden etc.



Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob die Menschen das, was sie von sich geben, selbst glauben, oder ob sie einfach nur schlau tuen wollen ... Wenn du etwas meinst, dann schreib das doch auch so, das räumt Mißverständnisse aus den Weg. 

Wieso sollte ein deutscher, der eine Straftat begeht des Landes verwiesen werden? Das macht IMMER NOCH KEINEN SINN, für mich. WO soll er denn hin?



Shi schrieb:


> @CPU-GPU
> 
> Ich frage mich immernoch woher du diese Thesen "Guck dir doch mal die türkischen famielen an, die mutter kann in der regel meistens gar kein deutsch, wenns hoch kommt gebrochenes deutsch" hast? Eigene Erfahrung? Interviewst du immer türkische Familien?
> BTW: In meiner Klasse ist eine die in der 5. Klasse zu uns kam und damals noch kaum ein Wort deutsch gesprochen hat. Jetzt ist sie eine der Besten.



Die Massenmedien zeigen doch immer mal wieder Audio/visuelle Beiträge, wo es um zum Beispiel südländische Familien geht, welche aufzeigen, das es auch heute noch so ist, das in den Familien kaum bis kein deutsch gesprochen wird. *Das betrifft hauptsächlich die ältere Generation.* Das kannst du nicht vom Tisch wischen. Es hat gar niemand behauptet, das es bei ALLEN so ist. Doch die Mehrheit tendiert eben dazu, kein deutsch zu sprechen ... Was in meinen Augen aber durchaus ok ist. Denn sie sollen ja ihre Heimatsprache nach einer Rückführung fließend können, damit sie sich schnell und ordentlich wieder in IHRER Heimat einleben können


----------



## Shi (4. Juli 2010)

@TheRammbock
Ja, meist RTL undso..
Und es ist doch ok wenn Migranten zuhause ihre Muttersprache sprechen oder? Solange sie halbwegs annehmbar deutsch sprechen können. Bist du für eine Abschiebung aller Migranten die kein deutsch können? Ich finde man sollte ihnen deutsch beibringen anstatt sie gleich auszuweisen, jeder sollte dort leben können wo er will und nicht von irgendwelchen intoleranten Menschen abgewiesen werden. Man sollte meiner Meinung nach zum Beispiel extra Kindergartengruppen für Migranten anbieten.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juli 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> @TheRammbock
> Ja, meist RTL undso..
> Und es ist doch ok wenn Migranten zuhause ihre Muttersprache sprechen oder? Solange sie halbwegs annehmbar deutsch sprechen können. Bist du für eine Abschiebung aller Migranten die kein deutsch können? Ich finde man sollte ihnen deutsch beibringen anstatt sie gleich auszuweisen, jeder sollte dort leben können wo er will und nicht von irgendwelchen intoleranten Menschen abgewiesen werden. Man sollte meiner Meinung nach zum Beispiel extra Kindergartengruppen für Migranten anbieten.



Das DU dafür bekannt bist, den Menschen das Wort im Munde umzudrehen, wenn sie nicht deiner Meinung sind, ist nun hinlänglich bekannt. Schade das du das nicht abstellen kannst ...

Genau. RTL und wie sie nicht alle heißen. Die, welche wenn es um Nazis geht, Bilder von vor 20 Jahren mit Springerstiefeln und weißen Schnürsenkeln zeigen 

Nun aber zu deiner Wortverdrehungstaktik zurück: 

KEINER hat auch nur ein Wort davon geschrieben, das Migranten, die kein oder nur gebrochen deutsch können, ausgewiesen werden sollen, außer DIR! 

Was zum Beispiel Extragruppen (ob nun in der Kindesbetreuung, in der Schule, oder was weiß ich noch wo) angeht, so bist du doch für eine lückenlose intregierung (welche meiner Ansicht nach aber hier in der BRD gescheitert ist) dieser. Forderst nun aber eigenständige Bestrebungen, was wieder abgrenzt. 

Ja, was denn nu?

Edit: PS.: Wolltest du meinen, das ich intolerant sei?


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Was in meinen Augen aber durchaus ok ist. Denn sie sollen ja ihre Heimatsprache nach einer Rückführung fließend können, damit sie sich schnell und ordentlich wieder in IHRER Heimat einleben können


ja, nur leider wird es mit der aktuellen regierung nie zu einer Rückführung von migranten kommen


----------



## Shi (4. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> KEINER hat auch nur ein Wort davon geschrieben, das Migranten, die kein oder nur gebrochen deutsch können, ausgewiesen werden sollen, außer DIR!
> 
> Was zum Beispiel Extragruppen (ob nun in der Kindesbetreuung, in der Schule, oder was weiß ich noch wo) angeht, so bist du doch für eine lückenlose intregierung (welche meiner Ansicht nach aber hier in der BRD gescheitert ist) dieser. Forderst nun aber eigenständige Bestrebungen, was wieder abgrenzt.



Zu dem 1. Punkt: Ich habe auch nicht behauptet dass das jemand behauptet hat, ich wollte dich nur fragen ob du das willst 

Zu 2.:  Ich stelle mir das so vor: vormittags gehen Kinder die nicht so gut deutsch können in die Gruppen der Kinder die gut deutsch können, und nachmittags oder so gibt es dann noch einen extra-Kurs, auch für deutsche Kinder mit Lernschwäche oder solche die mit dem Sprache-Lernen Probleme haben 

Außerdem hab ich nie gesagt dass du intolerant bist 

Und Migranten "rückführen"? Was soll der Mist? Deutschland den Deutschen oder was?  Was passiert denn mit kriminellen Deutschen, wenn ihr kriminelle Migranten abschieben wollt?


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Juli 2010)

> Was passiert denn mit kriminellen Deutschen, wenn ihr kriminelle Migranten abschieben wollt?


ÄHM die kommen ins Gefängnis oder bekommen Geldstrafen … so wie es auch in anderen Ländern üblich ist!


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juli 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Zu dem 1. Punkt: Ich habe auch nicht behauptet dass das jemand behauptet hat, ich wollte dich nur fragen ob du das willst



DANN werde ich deine Fragen gerne beantworten, für mich sah es nach Unterstellung aus. Ohne hier nun alles zu wiederholen, kann ich ALLE Fragen getrost mit nein beantworten.



Shi schrieb:


> Zu 2.:  Ich stelle mir das so vor: vormittags gehen Kinder die nicht so gut deutsch können in die Gruppen der Kinder die gut deutsch können, und nachmittags oder so gibt es dann noch einen extra-Kurs, auch für deutsche Kinder mit Lernschwäche oder solche die mit dem Sprache-Lernen Probleme haben



Sowas gibt es doch zuhauf an jeder dritten Ecke, was willst du denn mehr? Da werden Forderungen deinerseits laut, welche existieren, für mich klingt das nach viel Luft die dahinter steckt ... ala: Ich wollt halt auch mal was schlaues schreiben 



Shi schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich nie gesagt dass du intolerant bist



Wie waren doch gleich deine Worte 





Shi schrieb:


> jeder sollte dort leben können wo er will und nicht  von irgendwelchen intoleranten Menschen abgewiesen werden


 und da ich sage, kriminelle Ausländer abschieben, meinst du ja wohl eindeutig mich!



Shi schrieb:


> Und Migranten "rückführen"? Was soll der Mist? Deutschland den Deutschen oder was?



Auf die nazischwingende Keule habe ich eigentlich nur gewartet. Das ist doch unter aller Sau wie und vor allem in welchem Zusammenhang du hier nun mit dieser besagten Keule auf mich loszugehen versuchst. 

Statt mich bzw. meine Meinung zu hinterfragen, wie ich etwas warum meinen könnte, unterstellst du mir auf derart unterschwellige Weise, das ich ein drittes Reich, oder gar ein viertes, wiederhaben wolle! Da retten dich auch deine Fragezeichen nicht mehr!!!



Shi schrieb:


> Was passiert denn mit kriminellen Deutschen, wenn ihr kriminelle Migranten abschieben wollt?



Wer ist denn erstmal IHR? Du sprichst hier mit mir, über MEINE ganz persönliche Meinung!

Zudem habe ich dir die Frage, wenn du aufmerksam lesen würdest, schon beantwortet. Aber wiederrum gehst du auf meine Fragen nur mit einem seichten "Blabla" ein. Zumindest in dem Umgang zwischen dir und mir solltest du dir mal angewöhnen, nicht immer drum rum zu reden, sondern klare Worte zu schreiben! Wie ich es hier auch für gewöhnlich tue. Das wäre doch mal eine Sache ...


----------



## Shi (4. Juli 2010)

Wieso, auch die NPD hat das Ziel (kriminelle) Ausländer abzuschieben. Okay, ich habe übertrieben, ich entschuldige mich bei dir


Und solche Kindergartengruppen gibt es in meiner Umgebung *nicht*

Mit ihr waren CPU-GPU und du gemeint, ihr wollt das beide!

Und @ ConNerVos: Ja das ist klar! 

Aber wieso sollte man nicht kriminelle Ausländer auch in ein Gefängnis stecken anstatt sie gleich abzuschieben? Das Gefängnis hat schon so manchen Straftäter zum Denken veranlasst.

Außerdem wird mir die ganze Diskussion mit euch hier zu blöd.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und dass die banken die macht haben, insebesondere das geld die macht hat, denke ich sollte klar sein, das ist keine verschwörungstheorie



Das Geld im Kapitalismus Macht bedeutet, ist eine (Tat)Sache. Das diejenigen, die Geld haben, die Politiker beliebig und immer als Marionette einsetzen können, ist etwas ganz anderes.



> Und geld verantwortungsvoll ausgeben mag schwer sein, allerdings scheint es so, als wären unsere tollen hochstudierten politiker alle zu abgehoben um das geld wirklich sinnvoll auszugeben.



Der Wähler sucht die Politiker nunmal nach deren Medienkompetenz aus. Mit "hochstudiert" hat das nichts zu tun, "Ahnung haben" ist für deutsche Politiker nicht nur nicht gefordert, es bringt einem auch keinerlei Vorteile.
Gäbe es eine Direktwahl, könnten jetzt Stefan Raab oder Mario Barth Bundespräsident sein.




frEnzy schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja gar nicht so unterschiedlicher Meinung  Eben dieses "Zur Ordnung rufen" meinte ich. Ich wünsche mir, dass Wulf/Gauk das beharlich tun werden! Denn was unsere Regierungen in den in den letzten > 12 Jahren abgezogen haben ist der letzte Scheiß!!



Und in den 12 Jahren davor wars besser? Oder in den 12 davor?
Eine einzelne Personalie wird nicht so weitreichenden Einfluss haben. (darf sie in einer Demokratie auch gar nicht)



> Ich erwarte von unserem neuen Bundespräsidenten das er endlich mal das Maul aufmacht und alle Parteien mal so richtig ankackt! Wer soll die denn zur Vernunft bringen, wenn nicht der Chef?



"Der Chef" aka Souverän ist das Volk.
Wenn du lieber eine Diktatur oder Monarchie möchtest, in der einer von oben herab Vorgaben macht...
Gab ja nen vierten Kandidaten.



> Unser Bundespräsident hat vielfältge Aufgaben wie z.B. Deutschland völkerrechtlich zu repräntieren. Aber es ist auch seine Aufgabe unsere Regierung wach zu rütteln, wenn sie zu viel Mist verzapft. Und da der Wähler dies nicht tut bzw. die Regierenden nicht darauf hören, ist es um so mehr seine Aufgabe!



Wenn der Wähler in einer Demokratie etwas nicht als nötig erachtet, dann ist ganz sicher nicht die Aufgabe eines Regierungspräsidenten, diesen Job zu übernehmen. Das letzte mal, als ein solcher mangelndes Feedback kompensiert hat, kam ein Reichskanzler bei raus, dessen Spuren sich noch heute durch die Politik ziehen.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich finde generell das politiksystem in deutschland verkehrt. Vor allem die koalitionsgründungen. Ich fände es besser wenn die partei mit der RELATIVEN mehrheit die wahlsieger wären. Und fertig.



Meinst du damit jetzt eine Regierung wechselnder Mehrheiten (was afaik möglich ist, "Koalitionen" sind eine Erfindung der Parteien um knapp 50% der Interessentengruppen übergehen zu können - sie sind nicht vorgeschrieben) oder eine Minderheitendiktatur, bei der sich die Wähler nur auf genug Parteien verteilen müssen, damit man auch mit 20% durchregieren kann??



> keine parteien die noch mitreden. weil das kann ja nix werden, wenn sich 2 oder mehrere parteien mit unterschiedlichen meinungen verbünden sollen, um regieren zu dürfen. Da redet jeder was anderes, zu einem beschluss kann man fast nicht kommen weil da immer noch ne partei is die was dagegen hat und die entscheidung wieder zu nichte machen kann, so kann ja nix bei rauskommen... viele köche verderben den brei



Bevorzugst du jetzt China oder das 3. Reich?



> Entiwcklungshilfe, jaja... mag gut und recht sein, allerdnigs nicht, wenn wir die hauptzahler sind!



Frage beantwortet...
:$




Shi schrieb:


> Unrechtsstaat: UdSSR unter Stalin. Schau dir mal die Kita-Versorgung in der ehemaligen DDR an. Die DDR war kein Unrechtsstaat, aber einiges war schlecht (Stasi z.B.)



Unrechtsstaaten definieren sich nicht darüber, dass alles schlecht ist, sondern darüber, dass Unrecht geschieht. (i.d.R. nach Rechtsdefinition des Betrachters, also z.B. die Aufhebung des Grundrechtes auf Leben für Grenzflüchtlinge oder die Aufhebung des Grundrechtes auf Selbstbestimmung für Kritiker.)




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Was Gysi in der politik zu suchen hat, is mit sowieso noch immer n rätsel...



"aufrütteln", "Fehler aufzeigen", wie es hier so oft gefordert wird?
Dafür sind Populisten und ihre Parteien i.d.R. noch zu gebrauchen. (auch wenn sie leider immer gleich drei Schritte weiter gehen und "DIE "Alternative"" präsentieren...)


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Juli 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte man nicht kriminelle Ausländer auch in ein Gefängnis stecken anstatt sie gleich abzuschieben?


Weil das unsere Steuergelder kostet?! 



Shi schrieb:


> Das Gefängnis hat schon so manchen Straftäter zum Denken veranlasst.


Wer's glaubt  Solche Leute hatten vorher keine Zukunft und werden danach sicherlich immer noch keine haben.


----------



## frEnzy (5. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in den 12 Jahren davor wars besser? Oder in den 12 davor?
> Eine einzelne Personalie wird nicht so weitreichenden Einfluss haben. (darf sie in einer Demokratie auch gar nicht)


Ich schrieb extra >12 Jahre, weils auch davor nicht besser war  Sorry, falls das etwas irreführend war.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Der Chef" aka Souverän ist das Volk.
> Wenn du lieber eine Diktatur oder Monarchie möchtest, in der einer von oben herab Vorgaben macht...
> Gab ja nen vierten Kandidaten.


"Unser Volk" ist aber nicht souverän bzw. höchstens auf dem Papier. Ein einzelner Mensch mag souverän sein aber die Masse ist dumm. Vor allem lässt sie sich für dumm verkaufen! Pispers hat es mal ganz cool gesagt: _"Die Deutschen sind ein Volk der Meckerer. Sie sind wie jemand, der jeden Tag den gleichen Weg um den Häuserblock geht, jedes mal in den gleichen Haufen Hundekacke tritt und sich dann eine ganze Runde um den Block darüber wundert, warum es so stinkt. Aber wenn man ihnen dann mal vorschlägt um den Haufen rum zu gehen kommt dann gleich wieder eine Antwort wie >> Nein, bloß nichts ändern! Es könnte ja besser werden! <<"_



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn der Wähler in einer Demokratie etwas nicht als nötig erachtet, dann ist ganz sicher nicht die Aufgabe eines Regierungspräsidenten, diesen Job zu übernehmen. Das letzte mal, als ein solcher mangelndes Feedback kompensiert hat, kam ein Reichskanzler bei raus, dessen Spuren sich noch heute durch die Politik ziehen.


Wenn die Wähler etwas nicht für nötig erachten oder sogar sehr dagegen sind, die Politik es aber dennoch durchsetzt und einen Dreck darauf gibt, was der Urnenpöbel möchte, dann wird es Zeit dafür zu sorgen, dass jemand, der in der Position ist, öffentlich Kritik zu äußern um die die Verantworlichen nicht drum rum kommen, das auch tut! Um es mal populistisch zu sagen: Wahlen haben in diesem Land seit über 60 Jahren nichts mehr verändert!

@all: Lasst doch mal diese Totschlagargumente!
"Das ist wie bei den Nazis" brignt genau so wenig wie "Ja toll, und dann überfährste nen Kind" und riecht verdächtig nach "Ich habe keine Argumente mehr". Genau so sind übrigens Sätze wie "Es war alternativlos..." oder "Es kann doch nicht sein, dass..."


----------



## TheRammbock (5. Juli 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Wieso, auch die NPD hat das Ziel (kriminelle) Ausländer abzuschieben. Okay, ich habe übertrieben, ich entschuldige mich bei dir



Hmmmm, der bittere Beigeschmack, das du mich mit der NPD gleichsetzt (für mich ist das ein desorientierter Haufen), den werde ich einfach mal so schlucken, soooo schlecht schmeckt es gar nicht. Nur vertritt diese Partei nur in Grenzen meine Ziele, wie es die CDU zum Beispiel auch tut ... 



Shi schrieb:


> Und solche Kindergartengruppen gibt es in meiner Umgebung *nicht*



Du machst ja leider ein Geheimnis aus deinerem Herkunftsort. Gott und du, ihr wißt warum. Aber ich zweifle an, das es solche Multikulti-Kindergärten auch in deinen nähren Großstädten gibt. 




Shi schrieb:


> Mit ihr waren CPU-GPU und du gemeint, ihr wollt das beide!



Haben wir das auch geklärt. Klare Worte, dann wäre dieses Missverständnis allen erspart geblieben 



Shi schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte man nicht kriminelle Ausländer auch in ein Gefängnis stecken anstatt sie gleich abzuschieben? Das Gefängnis hat schon so manchen Straftäter zum Denken veranlasst.



DAS hier ist mein Land, das sind meine Gelder mit denen ich diese Verbrecher, ZUSÄTZLICH zu meinen eigenen durchfüttern muß. Es ist kein Geheimnis das in vielen Gefängnissen die Ausländerrate wesentlich höher ist, als die der mir zugehörigen! Und du verlangst von mir allen ernstes, das ich dafür dann auch noch mein Geld opfere? Das schlägt den Boden aus dem Fass ... Resozialisierung, mhm. Ein ganz heikles Thema, aber du hast ja anscheinend kein Bedarf mehr, vernünftig zu diskutieren ...



Shi schrieb:


> Außerdem wird mir die ganze Diskussion mit euch hier zu blöd.



Ja, das sind dann diese typischen Aussagen, wenn man sich festgefahren hat und keine Argumente mehr ausweisen kann, das läßt tief blicken. Wie schauts aus, Sportsfreund? Bestätigst du meine Mutmaßung, oder gehts weiter?


----------



## frEnzy (5. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> DAS hier ist mein Land[...]


Dies ist also DEIN Land? Du meinst, es "gehört" dir, weil du hier geboren wurdest? Oder weil deine Eltern hier geboren wurden? Oder weil deine Vorfahren seit zig Generationen alle hier geboren wurden sind? Oder weil du die meiste Zeit deines Lebens hier gelebt hast?


----------



## TheRammbock (5. Juli 2010)

Eine sehr sehr gut getarnte FANGFRAGE 

Alle diese Punkte zusammen, plus Kultur die ich lebe machen es zu MEINEM Territorium, jawohl!


----------



## frEnzy (5. Juli 2010)

^^ Gute Antwort  Schade nur, dass es die "deutsche Kultur" so nicht gibt. Nenn mir doch mal die kulturellen Eigenschaften, die eine Kultur haben muss, damit die, die so leben, dieses Land als ihres ansehen können


----------



## TheRammbock (5. Juli 2010)

Das es die deutsche Kultur nicht gibt ist ein Trugschluß! Es gibt sie, wie es die Abendländliche, oder nordische, oder meinetwegen auch die US und amerikanische Kultur gibt. Dazu muß man allerdings erstmal wissen, wie Kultur sich darstellt. Kultur wird im sozial- und erziehungswissenschaftlichen Sinne definiert als ein bestimmtes Repertoire von Bedeutungsmustern und Zeichensystemen (Werte, Normen, Bräuche und andere Verhaltensregeln, allgemeine Wissensbestände und "Selbstverständlichkeiten", Traditionen,
Rituale, Routinen, Glaubensvorstellungen, Sprache, Zeit, Terretorium usw.), über das Gruppen oder Gesellschaften verfügen. Der deutsche lebt in Deutschland nun mal seine Kultur und ein Türke in der Türkei seine. Die Ansichten sind sehr verschieden und du siehst, es gibt doch Kulturen. Man könnte jetzt noch ins Detail gehen, aber ich denke, das ist für diese Diskussion nicht von Nöten.


----------



## frEnzy (5. Juli 2010)

Wie man Kultur definiert ist mir im Großen und Ganzen schon klar. Aber genau deswegen meine ich, dass es eben DIE DEUTSCHE KULTUR nicht gibt! Was in Bayern "immer" so ist, kann ich Schleswig-Holstein schon ganz anders gehandhabt werden. Und was in Sachsen Gang und Gäbe ist, wird in Nordrhein-Westfalen noch lange nicht so gesehen. Von der Religion mal ganz zu schweigen! Oder die Sprache!! Meine Güte gibt es in Deutschalnd viele Unterformen, die ich nicht verstehe! Und in den Verhaltensregeln sind wir Deutschen den Türken gar nicht so unähnlich. Also wo ziehst du denn dann die Grenze?


----------



## TheRammbock (5. Juli 2010)

Naja, es gibt über einhundert verschiedene difinitionen was Kultur bedeutet ... Du spricht hier jetzt Subkuluren an, die es sicherlich und auch zu recht gibt. Trotzdem trennen einen Bayer und einen Holsteiner weit weniger, als zum Beispiel einen hier geborenen Südländer der in Bayern lebt von einem "echten" Bayer. Nun, wenn ich ehrlich bin, unterscheidet mich von einem Türken, sehr sehr viel. Abgesehen von dem optischen  Aber recht hast du, wir könnten von den Türken noch ganz viel lernen. Zum Beispiel gehe ich als deutscher, wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufen will, zur Bank und hole mir einen Kredit. Die machen das anders, die geben sich Privatkredite untereinander  Also, das Gemeinschaftsgefühl empfinde ich dort besser ...

Wo ICH die Grenze ziehe? Das kannst du meiner Antwort auf deine Fangfrage entnehmen


----------



## frEnzy (5. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn wir nur das nehmen, was all diese "Subkulturen" gemeinsam haben und nennen das die >> Deutsche Kultur << , dann ist das schon wieder sehr undifferenziert und beliebig. Die Kultur unserer europäischen Nachbarn dürfte in etwa gleich sein. Gibt es demnach dann nur eine europäische Kultur? Und ist die wirklich so anders, als die der seit Generationen hier lebenden Türken?

Ich will ja gar nicht bestreiten, dass es Unterschiede gibt. Aber die rechtfertigen meiner Meinung nach nicht das Recht, andere Menschen aus dem Leben in diesem Land auszuschließen.

Und ich wollte noch was zu dieser Aussage von dir sagen:
TheRammbock: _"Es ist kein Geheimnis das in vielen Gefängnissen die Ausländerrate wesentlich höher ist, als die der mir zugehörigen!"_

Ich finde die Diskussion über kriminelle Ausländer wird schnell irreführend. Die sind ja nicht kriminell geworden, weil sie Ausländer sind! Viele machen es sich schön einfach, in dem sie sagen, man solle sie einfach abschieben. Sozusagen immer schön an den Symptomen rum doktern und nichts gegen die Ursachen tun. Das ist aber generell und bei jedem Thema der falsche Weg


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn die Ursache? Die fehlende Anpassung? Die Ignoranz, das wir hier eine andere Lebensweise haben?

Zumal ich schon gesagt habe: Für jeden (!) Insassen im Gefängnis geht unser Steuergeld drauf. Von daher könnten wir bei einer größeren Straftat (zB. ab schwerer Körperverletzung, wiederholter Körperverletzung) solche Leute abschieben. Das kostet einmalig Geld. 

Wenn ich mich nicht benehmen kann, muss ich halt mit solchen Konsequenzen rechnen. Denn wenn ich etwas fordere, muss ich mir eingestehen, das selbiges dann auch für mich gelten müsste.

Ich kann nicht auf der einen Seite Wasser predigen und dann Wein trinken. Wenn, dann muss ich mich genauso dran halten.


----------



## TheRammbock (5. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Naja, wenn wir nur das nehmen, was all diese "Subkulturen" gemeinsam haben und nennen das die >> Deutsche Kultur << , dann ist das schon wieder sehr undifferenziert und beliebig. Die Kultur unserer europäischen Nachbarn dürfte in etwa gleich sein. Gibt es demnach dann nur eine europäische Kultur? Und ist die wirklich so anders, als die der seit Generationen hier lebenden Türken?
> 
> Ich will ja gar nicht bestreiten, dass es Unterschiede gibt. Aber die rechtfertigen meiner Meinung nach nicht das Recht, andere Menschen aus dem Leben in diesem Land auszuschließen.



Du sagst es ja selbst mit deinem ersten Satz vom zweiten Absatz. Das nimmt dem ersten Absatz die ganze Überzeugung ... So lein wie die Unterschiede auch sind. Sie sind da. Unwiederbringlich und standhaft. Ich bin schon für ein Europa, aber nicht so wie es die Mainstream Monopolisten es sich vorstellen. Ich bin für ein Europa der Vaterländer, aber JEDES eigene Land hat nun mal andere kulturelle Werte, auf diese lege ICH größten wert. Nur weil man einem türken einen deutschen Pass gibt, ist er noch lange kein Deutscher. Oder ist eine Kuh, wenn ich ihr das Schild mit der Aufschrift "Gans" umhänge dann wirklich eine Gans oder ist die Kuh noch Kuh?! Die Kultur der hier meist lebenden Türken unterscheidet sich klar und sehr stark von der meiner.




frEnzy schrieb:


> Und ich wollte noch was zu dieser Aussage von dir sagen:
> TheRammbock: _"Es ist kein Geheimnis das in vielen Gefängnissen die Ausländerrate wesentlich höher ist, als die der mir zugehörigen!"_
> 
> Ich finde die Diskussion über kriminelle Ausländer wird schnell irreführend. Die sind ja nicht kriminell geworden, weil sie Ausländer sind! Viele machen es sich schön einfach, in dem sie sagen, man solle sie einfach abschieben. Sozusagen immer schön an den Symptomen rum doktern und nichts gegen die Ursachen tun. Das ist aber generell und bei jedem Thema der falsche Weg



Richtig ist, sie sind nicht kriminell geworden weil sie anderer Abstammung sind. Das ist aber auch der einzige Satz, wo ich dir zustimmen mag. Ursache? Hmmm, wäre intregierung denn die Abschaffung der Ursache? Die intrigierung ist gescheitert, auch wenn es die bundesrepublikanische Machtstruktur noch nicht wahr haben will, bzw. es uns, dem Volk nich offenlegen möchte ... Es bringt nichts, den Finger zu erheben und dann passiert nichts weiter. Das haben wir ja schon bei manchen Paradebeispielen aus der Vergangenheit gesehen. Dann sag du mir also, warum der Ausländeranteil in den deutschen Gefängnissen meist größer als der der einheimischen Insassen ist. 

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## frEnzy (5. Juli 2010)

In der polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik aus dem Jahre 2008 wird folgendes zu den Zahlen von nichtdeutschen Tatverdächtigen gesagt:



			
				Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik 2008 schrieb:
			
		

> deutsche Tatverdächtige 1.784.627 (männlich: 1.341.311 oder 75,2%, weiblich: 443.316 oder 24,8%)
> nichtdeutsche Tatverdächtige: 471.067 (männlich 364.779 oder 77,4%, weiblich 106.288 oder 22,6%)


 
Des weiteren führen die Verfasser der Statistik Bewertungsprobleme an:


			
				Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik 2008 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bewertungsprobleme*
> 2008 besaßen 20,9 % (2007: 21,4 %) der von der Polizei ermittelten Tatverdächtigen nicht die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit. Ein Vergleich der tatsächlichen Kriminalitätsbelastung der nichtdeutschen Wohnbevölkerung
> mit der deutschen ist jedoch schon wegen des Dunkelfeldes der nicht ermittelten Täter in der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik nicht möglich. Ferner enthält die Bevölkerungsstatistik bestimmte Ausländergruppen wie vor allem Illegale, Touristen/Durchreisende, Besucher, Grenzpendler und Stationierungsstreitkräfte nicht, die in der Kriminalstatistik als Tatverdächtige mitgezählt werden. Die Volkszählung von 1979 hat gezeigt, dass auch die Daten der gemeldeten ausländischen Wohnbevölkerung (fortgeschriebene Bevölkerungsstatistik) sehr unzuverlässig sind. Die Kriminalitätsbelastung der Deutschen und Nichtdeutschen ist zudem aufgrund der unterschiedlichen
> strukturellen Zusammensetzung (Alters-, Geschlechts- und Sozialstruktur) nicht vergleichbar. Die sich in Deutschland aufhaltenden Personen ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft sind im Vergleich zur deutschen Bevölkerung
> ...


Man darf also bei der Betrachtung nicht vergessen, dass bei den nichtdeutschen Tatverdächtigen z.B. auch Touristen etc. mit drin sind, die hier nicht wohnhaft sind und eh wieder gehen und dass es sowohl bei den deutschen als auch bei den nichtdeutschen eine unbekannte Dunkelziffer von Staftätern gibt. Für die Betrachtung der Insassen in Gefängnissen ist das aber irrelevant.
Wenn also 18,9% (ohne ausländerspezifische Delikte) aller ermittelten Tatverdächtigen in Deutschland Ausländer sind, dann scheint es mir schwer nachvollziehbar zu sein, wenn du behauptest, dass mehr Ausländer bei uns im Knast sitzen als Deutsche. Klar, nicht alle dieser ermittelten Täter, egal ob deutsch oder nicht, wandern in den Knast aber wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass der Anteil der Verurteilungen in etwa gleich hoch ist, dann kann ich nicht erkennen, "das in vielen Gefängnissen die Ausländerrate wesentlich höher ist[...]" Oder hast du andere Zahlen?

Quelle: http://www.bka.de/pks/pks2008/


----------



## Shi (5. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Du machst ja leider ein Geheimnis aus deinerem Herkunftsort. Gott und du, ihr wißt warum. Aber ich zweifle an, das es solche Multikulti-Kindergärten auch in deinen nähren Großstädten gibt.
> 
> DAS hier ist mein Land, das sind meine Gelder mit denen ich diese Verbrecher, ZUSÄTZLICH zu meinen eigenen durchfüttern muß. Es ist kein Geheimnis das in vielen Gefängnissen die Ausländerrate wesentlich höher ist, als die der mir zugehörigen! Und du verlangst von mir allen ernstes, das ich dafür dann auch noch mein Geld opfere? Das schlägt den Boden aus dem Fass ... Resozialisierung, mhm. Ein ganz heikles Thema, aber du hast ja anscheinend kein Bedarf mehr, vernünftig zu diskutieren ...
> 
> ...




1. Nähe Karlsruhe  Da gibt es keine soweit ich weiß (Zeitung, Bekannte etc)

2. So viele Verbrecher sind das auch nicht. Dann bist du auch gegen die Griechenlandhilfe, und jegliche Entwicklungshilfe für andere Länder?

3. es geht weiter


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

Soooo, nun ich wieder: 

Zu 1. Habe ich aus ermangelung noch nicht erkundet, aber ich wäre verwundert wenn es da nichts gäbe. 

Zu 2a: Es sollte KEINER sein!!!

Zu 2b: Ich bin unter anderem aus dem jetzigen Stand der Verschuldung der BRD gegen die Griechenlandhilfe, jepp. Wenn es mir nicht gut geht, kann ich nicht dafür sorgen, das es anderen gut geht!



frEnzy schrieb:


> Oder hast du andere Zahlen?



Hier ein Artikel, NUR zu Gefängnissinsassen ...


----------



## Shi (8. Juli 2010)

Schön dass du wieder mitdiskutierst 
Die EU muss zusammenhalten. Nur gemeinsam lässt sich das Problem lösen.


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

Joa, manchmal bin auch ich Politikverdrossen und habe dann keine Lust, aber nun, auf auf. 

Wenn ich dich un richtig interpretiere, dann sieht es für mich so aus, als wenn du meinst, das ein Europa der Vaterländer nicht funktionieren könnte?


----------



## herethic (8. Juli 2010)

@rammbock
Was ist denn ein "Europa der Vaterländer"?


----------



## Squatrat (8. Juli 2010)

Das soll wohl soviel bedeuten das nur Leute die auch aus dem Land stammen in dem Land leben dürfen.

Sprich Spanier darf nicht ein Lebenlang in Deutschland leben und Duetscher nicht ein Leben lang in Spanien.

Sozusagen eine Form von "Rassentrennung".

Wenn du du mich fragst Müll.


----------



## Shi (8. Juli 2010)

Ich finde dass Protektionismus kacke ist. Und Europa sollte die Probleme gemeinsam lösen und nicht jedes Land alleine, das klappt nämlich nicht


----------



## Squatrat (8. Juli 2010)

Die Griechenlandhilfe war zur Stabilisierung des Euros notwendig.

Jedoch sollten die da unten mal aufwachen und merken das es jetzt nicht der Zeitpunkt zum streiken ist.

Die Griechen haben zu lange über ihrem Niveau gelebt.


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Das soll wohl soviel bedeuten das nur Leute die auch aus dem Land stammen in dem Land leben dürfen.
> 
> Sprich Spanier darf nicht ein Lebenlang in Deutschland leben und Duetscher nicht ein Leben lang in Spanien.
> 
> ...



So ein Blödsinn. Unterstelle bitte nicht irgendwas, sonder frag mich doch 

Es ist Fakt, das sich eine kleine Einheit besser reparieren läßt, als ein Ganzes. Wenn es denen schlecht geht, soll ich dafür zahlen? Nein! Das ist ungerecht und nicht MEIN Ziel.


----------



## frEnzy (9. Juli 2010)

@Welt Artikel: Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, was für gewalltige Zahlen in den Raum geworfen werden. Jeder Gefangene kostet also pro Jahr 30.000€... da sollte man sich doch fragen, wie diese enorme Summe zusammen kommt. Immerhin kostet ein Gefangener damit pro Monat 2.500€! Das ist mehr als mein Bruttogehalt! Das ist weit mehr, als das, was ich für mich, meine Frau und meine drei Kindern pro Monat habe! Warum kostet es also angeblich so viel, einen (!!) Menschen einen Monat lang weg zu sperren?

Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man Zahlen aus den Mündern von Politikern und Lobbyverbänden, die ein eindeutiges Ziel haben (hier die Abschiebung der kriminellen Ausländer), nie trauen kann.


----------



## TheRammbock (9. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> @Welt Artikel: Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, was für gewalltige Zahlen in den Raum geworfen werden. Jeder Gefangene kostet also pro Jahr 30.000€... da sollte man sich doch fragen, wie diese enorme Summe zusammen kommt. Immerhin kostet ein Gefangener damit pro Monat 2.500€! Das ist mehr als mein Bruttogehalt! Das ist weit mehr, als das, was ich für mich, meine Frau und meine drei Kindern pro Monat habe! Warum kostet es also angeblich so viel, einen (!!) Menschen einen Monat lang weg zu sperren?



Die Verwaltung, das pädagogische Angebot, die Betreuung, eventuell Arbeit etc. pp. das kostet ALLES viel Geld! 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man Zahlen aus den Mündern von Politikern und Lobbyverbänden, die ein eindeutiges Ziel haben (hier die Abschiebung der kriminellen Ausländer), nie trauen kann.



Eher sieht es andersherum aus. Es ist nicht gern gesehen, wenn Menschen wieder abgeschoben werden und die US und amerikanischen Politiker werden es um jeden Preis meiden, vor allem da sie das Multikulturelle Leben hier in der BRD letztendlich befürworten ...


----------



## frEnzy (9. Juli 2010)

@Griechenlandhilfen: Immer, wenn ein Politiker sagt, dass etwas "alternativlos" oder einfach "notwendig" ist, dass ganze dann auch noch möglichst schnell durchgezogen werden soll, werde ich hellhörig. Da liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass wieder irgendeine fiese Schweinerei am Laufen ist, die sich bei genauerer Betrachtung als Schnellschuss und wirkungslos entpuppt und insgesammt wieder mal ein paar Milliarden Euro in privaten Taschen versenkt werden. In der Regel ist das dann auch so. Kommt bloß meistens erst viel später raus. Wenn alles schon gelaufen ist.

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass wir bei der ganzen Kriesenbewältigung von allen Beteiligten deftig über den Tisch gezogen wurden! 

@Gefangenenkosten: Klar kostet es Geld, wenn man den Gefangenen ein gutes Angebot bieten will. Das macht ja auch Sinn, wenn man eine möglichst hohe Chance auf Resozialisierung haben möchte. Und vielleicht stimmen die Zahlen ja auch! Ich hab da nicht den Einblick.

Trotzdem denke ich (erwarte ich), dass die Zahlen "geschönt" sind. Politiker rechnen etwas klein, wenn sie Geld für etwas brauchen, dass sie durchsetzen wollen und sie rechnen die Zahlen hoch, wenn sie gegen etwas sind. Das war schon immer so. Und trotz Betreuungsangebot, Verwaltung, Instandhaltung der Knäste etc. kommt mir die Summe doch recht hoch vor.

Andersrum: Vielleicht sollte man lieber noch mehr investieren, damit am Ende nicht bloß jemand raus kommt, der Lebensunfähig ist und wieder Rückfällig wird. Dann wäre es auf Dauer evtl. sogar günstiger mehr für die Betreuung auszugeben, als jemanden zwei, drei oder fünfmal weg zu sperren  Wer weiß, was die Ex-Knackies nicht alles noch leisten könnten, wenn sie erstmal raus sind und ordentlich vorbereitet wurden? Denn schließlich haben unsere Justizvollzugsanstalten ja angeblich nicht das Ziel, die Täter zu bestrafen sondern zu resozialisieren 

@Abschiebung: Richtig, es ist nicht schön zu sehen, wenn eine Familie mit kleinen Kindern nach über 10 Jahren ohne Vorwarnung nachts von der Polizei aus ihrer Wohnung geholt und in ein Land abgeschoben werden, in dem sie dann opdachlos im Wald leben müssen (genau so im Nachbarort passiert). Damit kann sich kein Politiker schmücken.

Ganz anders aber, wenn er den Stammtischen mal wieder demonstrieren kann, wie sehr er doch für Recht und Ordnung sorgen kann. Da kommen die kriminellen Ausländer, die ja die Bösen sind, gerade recht! Dass der deutsche Steuerzahler dafür aufkommt, dass sie hier im Knast sitzen, weil sie hier Straftaten begangen haben, die hier verboten sind, kann ja nicht sein! Die müssen wieder in ihre "Heimat" zurück! Denn das spart Geld! Und weg ist das Pack damit auch gleich noch! Damit kann ein rechts angehauchter, nationalistisch denkender Politiker durchaus versuchen, sein Klientel zu beeindrucken und ein paar Stimmen zu fangen.

Politiker befürworten nur zu gern das multikulturelle Leben in Deutschland! Damit zeigen sie sich ja auch schön weltoffen und tollerant! Wirklich was dafür machen, die Leute unterstützen etc. tun sie aber nicht. Das kostet ja wieder das gute Geld der deutschen Steuerzahlers! Die wollen nur die bestens ausgebildeten, anpassungswilligen Arbeiter. Am besten schon perfekt deutsch sprechend und äußerst fleißig ^^


----------



## Squatrat (9. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Unterstelle bitte nicht irgendwas, sonder frag mich doch



Dann definiere es bitte. Und definiere auch was mit Rückführung aller Ausländer gemeint ist und wer alles dazu zählt.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Es ist Fakt, das sich eine kleine Einheit besser reparieren läßt, als ein Ganzes. Wenn es denen schlecht geht, soll ich dafür zahlen? Nein! Das ist ungerecht und nicht MEIN Ziel.



Mit  der selben Argumentation kann ich mich weigern für die Sozialhilfeempfänger hier in Deutschland aufzukommen.

Meinst du damit das jemand das Verhungern verdient hat weil die Person in einem armen Land gebohren ist?


----------



## frEnzy (9. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass man da nicht immer nach "Gerechtigkeit" gehen kann. Zu viele Leute können überhaupt gar nichts für die Situation in der sie stecken und allein schon der gesunde Menschenverstand und das ethische Feingefühl verlangen von allen, den Leuten zu helfen. Und das zu Recht!


----------



## Icejester (9. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> @Welt Artikel: Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, was für gewalltige Zahlen in den Raum geworfen werden. Jeder Gefangene kostet also pro Jahr 30.000€... da sollte man sich doch fragen, wie diese enorme Summe zusammen kommt. Immerhin kostet ein Gefangener damit pro Monat 2.500€! Das ist mehr als mein Bruttogehalt! Das ist weit mehr, als das, was ich für mich, meine Frau und meine drei Kindern pro Monat habe! Warum kostet es also angeblich so viel, einen (!!) Menschen einen Monat lang weg zu sperren?
> 
> Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man Zahlen aus den Mündern von Politikern und Lobbyverbänden, die ein eindeutiges Ziel haben (hier die Abschiebung der kriminellen Ausländer), nie trauen kann.



Diesen Zahlen kann man durchaus trauen. Das Problem ist doch, daß ein Gefangener rund um die Uhr bewacht werden muß. Dazu kommt das Essen, Kleidung, Heizung, der Bau und die Instandhaltung des Gefängnisses generell.

Wie man aus den Zahlen sehen kann, standen 2009 rund 55.000 Insassen 36.700 Justizvollzugsbeamten gegenüber. Das heißt also, auf drei Gefangene kommen zwei Beamte im Vollzugsdienst. Deren gesamtes Gehalt inklusive etwaig anfallender medizinischer Behandlungskosten (sind ja Beamte) und späteren zu erwartenden Pensionszahlungen muß auf diese drei Gefangenen umgelegt werden. Da kommt man leicht auf mehrere tausend Euro pro Person und Monat.

Quellen für die Zahlen:
Aufgaben und Ausgestaltung des Strafvollzugs - Informationen zur politischen Bildung Nr. 306/2010
BMJ | Personalbestand im Justizvollzug


----------



## frEnzy (10. Juli 2010)

Wow... zwei Beamte auf drei Häftlinge? Was eine miese Quote...


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Juli 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Dann definiere es bitte.



Ein Europa der Vaterländer ist für mich ein Europa, in denen die Bürger die Souveränität und  das Bestimmungsrecht über wesentliche Belange ihres Lebens behalten und  die Länder selbstbestimmt friedlich und vertrauensvoll politisch und  wirtschaftlich zusammenarbeiten ...



Squatrat schrieb:


> Und definiere auch was mit Rückführung aller Ausländer gemeint ist und  wer alles dazu zählt.



In erster Linie geht es hier um kriminelle Ausländer welche die Gesetzte hier nicht achten und statt Gefängnis, die Ausweisung bekommen!



Squatrat schrieb:


> Mit  der selben Argumentation kann ich mich weigern für die Sozialhilfeempfänger hier in Deutschland aufzukommen.



Eben nicht, weil das ist mein Volk und da muß ich den einen oder anderen durchfüttern. Aber die Masse, inklusive Migranten kann ich nicht durchfüttern ...



Squatrat schrieb:


> Meinst du damit das jemand das Verhungern verdient hat weil die Person in einem armen Land gebohren ist?



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## Squatrat (10. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> In erster Linie geht es hier um kriminelle Ausländer welche die Gesetzte hier nicht achten und statt Gefängnis, die Ausweisung bekommen!



Einverstanden ab einem gewissen Strafmass bin ich auch auch für eine Ausweisung.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?



Entwicklungshilfe, wenn es nicht die reicheren Länder machen wer dann?

Wenn ein Mensch Hilfe braucht hat er eine Chance verdient egal wo er herkommt.


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Juli 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Entwicklungshilfe, wenn es nicht die reicheren Länder machen wer dann?
> 
> Wenn ein Mensch Hilfe braucht hat er eine Chance verdient egal wo er herkommt.



Jetzt hat es geklickt, war also auf die Entwicklungshilfe zurück zu führen ...

Also, bevor ein Ausländer nach Deutschland einreisen darf um um Asyl zu bitten muß er erstmal zwangsläuft, ich meine es waren 6 Monate, in einem Land um Deutschland herum, seine Zeit verbracht haben. Komisch das sie dann aber immer noch viele nach deutschland wollen. WAS zum Teufel gibt es hier, was es in Spanien nicht gibt, oder Hollland, oder Frankreich?

Du meinst nicht wirklich allen ernstes das deutschland "reich" ist?

Jeder hat eine Chance verdient, ABER erstmal die Menschen im eigenen Land, danach dann meinetwegen alle anderen!


----------



## Icejester (10. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Wow... zwei Beamte auf drei Häftlinge? Was eine miese Quote...



Die dürfte nirgends, wo einigermaßen humane Haftbedingungen herrschen, wesentlich besser sein.


----------



## Squatrat (10. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht wirklich allen ernstes das deutschland "reich" ist?



Im internationalen Vergleich schon.

Derartiges stört mich gewaltig:

Symbol-Streit in der Sonnenallee: "Schwarz-Rot-Gold muss draußen bleiben" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab den Artikel gelesen und mich genüßlich zurück geöehnt und es erst mal Sacken lassen. Das grinsen aus meinem Gesicht ist immer noch nicht fort ...

Was bringt mir ein internationaler Vergleich. ICH WOHNE HIER und nicht in Timbuktu.


----------



## frEnzy (10. Juli 2010)

Tja, man kann aber nur das Gesamtbild sehen. Deutschland ist reich! Jeder, der was anderes behauptet, will es wahrscheinlich einfach nicht sehen oder es passt ihm nicht in sein Weltbild. Klar, auch hier gibt es Leute, die "unter der Armutsgrenze" leben aber selbst denen geht es noch zig mal besser, als den armen Dödeln in einem Wüstendorf in einem Land mit Bürgerkrieg und Hungersnöten. Warum meinst du denn, dass Deutschland ein armes Land ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich schrieb extra >12 Jahre, weils auch davor nicht besser war  Sorry, falls das etwas irreführend war.



Worauf ich hinauswill:
Viele schieben gern der jetzigen, der letzten und ggf. auch mal der vorletzten Regierung alle heutigen Probleme in die Schuhe. Dabei haben viele davon ihre Wurzeln vor 20-30-40-50 Jahren und das System, dass sie angeblich oder auch tatsächlich hat entstehen lassen, ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das gesamte politische System dieser Republik.
D.h. Verbesserungsvorschläge sollten verdammt gut durchdacht sein, weil sie de facto auf die Erschaffung eines (zumindest teilweise) neuen, besseren Staates hinauslaufen würden - und sowas ist in der Geschichte sehr, sehr oft in die Hose gegangen.



> "Unser Volk" ist aber nicht souverän bzw. höchstens auf dem Papier. Ein einzelner Mensch mag souverän sein aber die Masse ist dumm.



Bei letzterem Stimme ich dir zu, aber Souveränität hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun, sondern mit Macht. Und diese umzuverteilen löst das Problem der Dummheit auch nicht, es ersetzt sie höchstens durch andere. Wie also sieht dein "besserer" Vorschlag aus? Das Volk zu entmächtigen läuft auf eine Oligarchie oder einen absoluten Herrscher hinaus, beides ist erwiesenermaßen kein Garrant für bessere Zustände. Im Gegenteil.



> Wenn die Wähler etwas nicht für nötig erachten oder sogar sehr dagegen sind, die Politik es aber dennoch durchsetzt und einen Dreck darauf gibt, was der Urnenpöbel möchte, dann wird es Zeit dafür zu sorgen, dass jemand, der in der Position ist, öffentlich Kritik zu äußern um die die Verantworlichen nicht drum rum kommen, das auch tut!



Wenn - dann. Ja.
Hier ging es aber nicht um Dinge, gegen die die Wähler !nachweislich! sind, sondern um Dinge, die der Wähler nicht einmal einem verschobenen Kreuzchen für würdig erachtet.




> @all: Lasst doch mal diese Totschlagargumente!
> "Das ist wie bei den Nazis" brignt genau so wenig wie "Ja toll, und dann überfährste nen Kind" und riecht verdächtig nach "Ich habe keine Argumente mehr". Genau so sind übrigens Sätze wie "Es war alternativlos..." oder "Es kann doch nicht sein, dass..."



"Nazis" ist in dem Fall kein als Vergleich herbeigezogener Totschlagsversuch, sondern ein ganz klares Kernproblem. Denn die von dir vorgeschlagenen Änderungen sind ziemlich genau das, was aus der Weimarer Repulik die größte Katastrophe des 20. Jhd. gemacht hat.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Eine sehr sehr gut getarnte FANGFRAGE
> 
> Alle diese Punkte zusammen, plus Kultur die ich lebe machen es zu MEINEM Territorium, jawohl!



Ich denke, bei dem Thema haben noch 81834999 andere Menschen mitzureden.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt noch ins Detail gehen, aber ich denke, das ist für diese Diskussion nicht von Nöten.



Wenn du die "deutsche" Kultur definieren wolltest, wäre das sehr wohl von nöten.
Aber bitte nicht in diesem Thread, der hat schon einen 100%igen Themenwechsel hinter sich.

*@all
Was übrigens auch nicht in diesen, sondern die entsprechenden Threads gehört:
Diskussionen über
- Ausländerkriminalität
und
- Strafmaße

Weitere Posts zu diesem Thema werden als Spam gelöscht.*




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem optischen  Aber recht hast du, wir könnten von den Türken noch ganz viel lernen. Zum Beispiel gehe ich als deutscher, wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufen will, zur Bank und hole mir einen Kredit. Die ...



Und was in diesem Forum allgemein arg wenig zu suchen hat, sind quasi alle Sätze, die etwas über "die" sagen.


----------



## SCUX (11. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Warum meinst du denn, dass Deutschland ein armes Land ist?


vieleicht schaust du mal hier *klick mich sanft* und drückst nach 10Sekunden mal F5 

wir haben gegenüber vielen anderen eine funktionierende Wirtschaft und können daher relativ wohlhabend in den Untergang rennen^^
aber arm sind wir schon 

der vergleich mit anderen Ländern ist sowieso recht schwer...
so sind doch meist die Grenzen zwischen Arm und Reich ganz klar und erkennbar...ganz egal ob die Verteilung bei 40/60 oder 5/95 liegt....

hier in Deutschland ist der Anspruch ziemlich hoch, hier haben die Menschen sogar ein Recht auf Hilfe....das muss man erst mal bedenken^^

demnach ist das Problem nicht unbedingt das wir reich oder arm sind,
sondern das ein ziemlich großer Anteil der Menschen kurz übern untersten Niveau stehen das es ganz automatisch Frust gibt 

wir haben (zum Glück!) keine unfreiwillige Armut hier in Deutschland!
wenn ich als zweifacher Vater zusammen mit meiner Frau kein Bock habe zu arbeiten bekomme ich Geld und ne Wohnung und liege damit knapp ÜBER dem Einkommen eines unteren Normalverdieners


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinauswill:
> Viele schieben gern der jetzigen, der letzten und ggf. auch mal der vorletzten Regierung alle heutigen Probleme in die Schuhe. Dabei haben viele davon ihre Wurzeln vor 20-30-40-50 Jahren und das System, dass sie angeblich oder auch tatsächlich hat entstehen lassen, ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das gesamte politische System dieser Republik.
> D.h. Verbesserungsvorschläge sollten verdammt gut durchdacht sein, weil sie de facto auf die Erschaffung eines (zumindest teilweise) neuen, besseren Staates hinauslaufen würden - und sowas ist in der Geschichte sehr, sehr oft in die Hose gegangen.



Ich behaupte, das 15% der die dort im Bundestag und in den Landtägen mitspielen, wissen ganz genau was da gespielt wird. Sie wissen genau, wenn sie ein Gesetz unterschreiben was das für Folgen haben wird. Sie wissen ganz genau das tote Soldaten aus Afganistan zurückkommen. Sie wissen ganz genau was Abtreibungsstatistiken sind. Sie wissen genau, was eine Umschreibung eines Gesetzes für amerikanische großindustrielle Firmen bedeutet. Sie wissen genau was eine Steuerhöhung für die Menschen im untersten Einkommensbereich für Folgen hat. Sie wissen ganz genau was es für Pendler bedeutet, wenn die Pauschale wegfällt. SIE WISSEN ES GANZ GENAU UND MACHEN BEWUßT mit! Weil sie lieben die Macht und sie lieben das Geld! Und sie lieben das Spiel, sie lieben ihre "Wichtigkeit". 

30% von den anwesenden die dort dabei sind, behaupte ich einfach, sind nichts anderes als feige! Sie wollen Backschisch am Monatsende auf ihrem Konto haben. Ansonsten sind sie nichts anderes als feige und würden alles unterschreiben wenn sie nur dabei bleiben dürfen. 

Und der Rest, liebe Freunde, ist strunzblöd! 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Nazis" ist in dem Fall kein als Vergleich herbeigezogener  Totschlagsversuch, sondern ein ganz klares Kernproblem. Denn die von dir  vorgeschlagenen Änderungen sind ziemlich genau das, was aus der  Weimarer Repulik die größte Katastrophe des 20. Jhd. gemacht hat.



In wie fern denn ein Kernproblem? Es bedarf da meinerseits Aufklärung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke, bei dem Thema haben noch 81834999 andere Menschen mitzureden.



KEINER hat mitspracherecht bei meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung, wenn ich es nicht gestatte! Meine Divinition sieht nun mal so aus. Egal ob anderer das für falsch oder richtig erachten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die "deutsche" Kultur definieren wolltest, wäre das sehr wohl von nöten. Aber bitte nicht in diesem Thread, der hat schon einen 100%igen Themenwechsel hinter sich.



Wenn du aufmerksam liest, habe ich nichts anderes geschrieben, als das, was du hier nochmal wiederholst. Nämlich das es für DIESE Diskussion nicht von nöten ist ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was in diesem Forum allgemein arg wenig zu suchen hat, sind quasi alle Sätze, die etwas über "die" sagen.



Soll ich das als Warnung ansehen, oder ist das nur ein gut gemeinter Rat von Mensch zu Mensch?


----------



## frEnzy (12. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinauswill:
> Viele schieben gern der jetzigen, der letzten und ggf. auch mal der  vorletzten Regierung alle heutigen Probleme in die Schuhe. Dabei  haben viele davon ihre Wurzeln vor 20-30-40-50 Jahren und das System,  dass sie angeblich oder auch tatsächlich hat entstehen lassen, ist nicht  mehr und nicht weniger als das gesamte politische System dieser  Republik.
> D.h. Verbesserungsvorschläge sollten verdammt gut durchdacht sein, weil  sie de facto auf die Erschaffung eines (zumindest teilweise) neuen,  besseren Staates hinauslaufen würden - und sowas ist in der Geschichte  sehr, sehr oft in die Hose gegangen.


 Richtig, das System "Kapitalismus" und eine Demokratie-From, wie es in  Deutschland kombiniert wurde, hat durchaus das Potential ordentlich in  die Hose zu gehen. Und ich will ja auch gar keinen Systemwechsel! Dank  des Systems geht es den meisten Menschen in Deutschland recht gut und  das will sicher niemand ernsthaft ändern. Aber dieses System ist über  die Jahre erkrankt! Es steckt voll von Mauscheleien, Vetternwirtschaft,  Bestechung und Machtmissbrauch und ist damit nicht wirklich viel besser,  als "die Alternativen". Abgesehen mal davon gibt es momentan keine  praktikable Möglichkeit ein anderes System einzuführen. Wie auch immer  das aussehen würde... Ich will nur sagen, dass dieses System, wenn es  denn mal anständig gereinigt und entfilzt werden würde, wieder ganz  brauchbar sein könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei letzterem Stimme ich dir zu, aber  Souveränität hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun, sondern mit Macht. Und  diese umzuverteilen löst das Problem der Dummheit auch nicht, es ersetzt  sie höchstens durch andere. Wie also sieht dein "besserer" Vorschlag  aus? Das Volk zu entmächtigen läuft auf eine Oligarchie oder einen  absoluten Herrscher hinaus, beides ist erwiesenermaßen kein Garrant für  bessere Zustände. Im Gegenteil.


   Macht ist nur gut, wenn sie weise benutzt wird. Wie ich gerade schon  schrieb will ich keine Monarchie, Oligarchie oder Diktatur oder so. An  sich finde ich die Demokratie schon die beste Wahl. Aber in diesem Land  gibt es keine echte Wahl mehr. Die Parteien lügen, dass sich die Balken  biegen, damit sie gewählt oder wieder gewählt werden und kaum ist das  geschafft, tun sie so, als müssten sie ihre ganzen Wahlversperchen über  Board schmeißen, weil alles doch soooo viel schwieriger ist, als es  jemals vor der Wahl aussah. Als wenn die das nicht schon immer gewusst  haben, wie es wirklich aussieht. Zwischen den Wahlen wird auch betrogen  und gelogen ohne Ende und alles aus reiner Macht- und Geldgier!

 Wie TheRammbock schon sagte: Die wissen genau wie der Hase läuft! Das  sind eiskalt berechnende Machtmenschen, denen das Volk, dem sie ja  dienen sollten, scheißegal sind! Denen geht es allein darum ihr Pfrunde  zu schröpfen und sich persönlich zu bereichern und das ein System, dass  so läuft, nicht im Sinne des Volkes ist, kann doch wohl niemand  ernsthaft bestreiten. Uns könnte es so viel besser gehen, wir könnten in  einem weentlich fairer gelenkten Staat leben, wenn diese beschriebenen  Zustände nicht wären. Aber unsere einzigen legalen Druckmittel sind das  Kreuzchen, dass wir setzen können und Demonstrationen, zu denen aber  "niemand" hingeht, weil die Masse dumm genug ist darauf zu hoffen, dass  nach der nächsten Wahl alles wieder gut wird. Das ist nicht souverän!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Nazis" ist in dem Fall kein als Vergleich  herbeigezogener Totschlagsversuch, sondern ein ganz klares Kernproblem.  Denn die von dir vorgeschlagenen Änderungen sind ziemlich genau das,  was aus der Weimarer Repulik die größte Katastrophe des 20. Jhd. gemacht  hat.


 Ich glaube nicht, dass das, was ich gern möchte, in einem vierten Reich  enden würde  Ich will nur einen Präsidenten, der lautstark mit dem  Finger drauf zeigt, wenn mal wieder gelogen wird! Und ich will ein  entfilztes und entschlacktes Regierungs- und Verwaltungssystem, welches  das Volk an die erste Stelle stellt und nicht die Gewinne der  Privatwirtschaft. Das ist alles.




SCUX schrieb:


> vieleicht schaust du mal hier *klick mich sanft* und drückst nach 10Sekunden mal  F5
> 
> wir haben gegenüber vielen anderen eine funktionierende Wirtschaft und  können daher relativ wohlhabend in den Untergang rennen^^
> aber arm sind wir schon


Du persönlich hast vielleicht nicht viel Geld. Ich auch nicht! Aber nur,  weil der Staat hochverschuldet ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass  Deutschland ein armes Land ist. Ganz im Gegenteil! Wir können nur so  viele Schulden haben, eben weil wir uns das leisten können. Ob das gut  oder schlecht ist, dass wir uns das leisten, kann ich nicht beurteilen.  Dafür fehlt mir der volkswirtschaftliche Sachverstand. Auf den ersten  Blick sieht es aber nicht gut aus, denke ich.




SCUX schrieb:


> hier in Deutschland ist der Anspruch ziemlich  hoch, hier haben die Menschen sogar ein Recht auf Hilfe....das muss man  erst mal bedenken^^
> 
> demnach ist das Problem nicht unbedingt das wir reich oder arm sind,
> sondern das ein ziemlich großer Anteil der Menschen kurz übern untersten  Niveau stehen das es ganz automatisch Frust gibt
> ...


Eben, in Deutschland muss niemand verhungern und wenn jemand krank ist,  bekommt jeder "die gleiche" (gute) medizinische Versorgung. Das geht  nicht in einem armen Land.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, das 15% der die dort im Bundestag und in den Landtägen von denen, die da mitspielen, wissen ganz genau was da gespielt wird. Sie wissen genau, wenn sie ein Gesetzt unterschreiben was das für Folgen haben wird. Sie wissen ganz genau das tote Soldaten aus Afganistan zurückkommen. Sie wissen ganz genau was Abtreibungsstatistiken sind. Sie wissen genau, was eine Umschreibung eines Gesetztes für amerikanische großindustrielle Firmen. Sie wissen genau was eine Steuerhöhung für die Menschen im untersten Einkommensbereich für Folgen hat. Sie wissen ganz genau was es für Pendler bedeutet, wenn die Pauschale wegfällt. SIE WISSEN ES GANZ GENAU UND MACHEN BEWUßT mit! Weil sie lieben die Macht und sie lieben das Geld! Und sie lieben das Spiel, sie lieben ihre "Wichtigkeit".
> 
> 30% von den anwesenden die dort dabei sind, behaupte ich einfach, nichts anderes als feige! Sie wollen Backschisch am Monatsende auf ihrem Konto haben. Ansonsten sind sie nichts anderes als feige und würden alles unterschreiben wenn sie nur dabei bleiben dürfen.
> 
> Und der Rest, liebe Freunde, ist strunzblöd!


Bis auf die Prozentzahlen hast du wohl leider recht. Allerdings würde ich die Werte etwas anders setzen und strunzblöd ist glaube ich keiner von denen. Es gibt bestimmt auch ein paar, die es wirklich gut meinen mit uns. Leider ist das nicht die Mehrheit... 




TheRammbock schrieb:


> In wie fern denn ein Kernproblem? Es bedarf da meinerseits Aufklärung.


Im Geschichtsunterricht nicht aufgepasst, hm? 



TheRammbock schrieb:


> KEINER hat mitspracherecht bei meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung, wenn ich es nicht gestatte! Meine Divinition sieht nun mal so aus. Egal ob anderer das für falsch oder richtig erachten.


Nein, deine Meinung ist nun mal deine Meinung aber dennoch haben bei der "Mein Land" und "kriminelle Ausländer raus" Dingen noch ein paar mehr Leute was zu sagen


----------



## SCUX (12. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Du persönlich hast vielleicht nicht viel Geld. Ich auch nicht! Aber nur, weil der Staat hochverschuldet ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass Deutschland ein armes Land ist. Ganz im Gegenteil!


also ich würde das eher so sehen das unser Land sowas von Bankrot ist das es nur überleben kann weil seine Bevölkerung so reich ist^^

man muss natürlich unterscheiden mit wem oder was man den Vergleich zieht....gemessen an der Weltbevölkerung sind deutsche Bürger schwer reich....gemessen am Landesstandard leben die meisten am unteren Limit 
das ist ja das mit der Geldverteilung, zahlt der Staat jedem Bürger eine Kopfpauschale von 1.000€/Monat wird sich an der Armutsgrenze NICHTS verändern^^ alles bleibt wie es ist.....nur die Milch wird 50Cent teurer^^

aber Fakt ist nun mal;
*ein bis in die Unterhosen verschuldetet Staat ist nicht reich....*




> Eben, in Deutschland muss niemand verhungern und wenn jemand krank ist, bekommt jeder "die gleiche" (gute) medizinische Versorgung. Das geht nicht in einem armen Land.


das könnte man einfach umgehen wenn man den ármen Ländern nicht mehr hilft, sondern zwei drei Generationen ZEIGT wie sie sich selbst helfen 
aber das ist ein anderes Thema.....


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Im Geschichtsunterricht nicht aufgepasst, hm?



Ich glaube, ich bin einer der wenigen die tatsächlich im Unterricht aufgepasst haben und ich habe mich sogar getraut Fragen zu stellen   Genauso wie ich es hier auch mache. Aber was kommen dann für Antworten? Genau der Stil, wie du ihn an den Tag legst. 

Man sollte nicht alles glauben was in so manchen Lehrmaterial für Blödsinn gelehrt wird. Zum Glück gibt es auch noch andere Quellen, aber die meisten wollen sich gar nicht die Mühe machen und selber denken bzw. auf Wahrheitsfindung gehen, denn das macht ja "unnötige" Mühe, also glauben diese Menschen alles blindlinks was ihnen vor die Füße geworfen wird ...



frEnzy schrieb:


> Nein, deine Meinung ist nun mal deine Meinung aber dennoch haben bei der "Mein Land" und "kriminelle Ausländer raus" Dingen noch ein paar mehr Leute was zu sagen



Richtig, meine Meinung ist meine Meinung. Ich verlange ja nicht, das man sie teilen muß, aber tolerieren sollte man sie schon. Denn das erwartet man ja auch eigentlich, oder? Aber ok. Lassen wir das so stehen


----------



## frEnzy (12. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin einer der wenigen die tatsächlich im Unterricht aufgepasst haben und ich habe mich sogar getraut Fragen zu stellen  Genauso wie ich es hier auch mache. Aber was kommen dann für Antworten? Genau der Stil, wie du ihn an den Tag legst.
> 
> Man sollte nicht alles glauben was in so manchen Lehrmaterial für Blödsinn gelehrt wird. Zum Glück gibt es auch noch andere Quellen, aber die meisten wollen sich gar nicht die Mühe machen und selber denken bzw. auf Wahrheitsfindung gehen, denn das macht ja "unnötige" Mühe, also glauben diese Menschen alles nlindlinks was ihnen vor duie Füße geworfen wird ...


 
Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht, dass man das Wissen, das einem vorgelegt wird, ruhig mal hinterfragen sollte. Dennoch steht wohl außer Frage, dass das Naziregime eine Schreckensherrschaft war, die zu wahnsinigem Leid , Unrecht und Millionen von Toten und verletzten geführt hat. Alles, was ein erneutes Wiederkehren eines solchen Regimes unterstützen oder begünstigen würde, ist demnach ein Problem. Und nichts anderes hat *ruyven_macaran* glaube ich gemeint.


----------



## Icejester (12. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Du persönlich hast vielleicht nicht viel Geld. Ich auch nicht! Aber nur,  weil der Staat hochverschuldet ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass  Deutschland ein armes Land ist. Ganz im Gegenteil! Wir können nur so  viele Schulden haben, eben weil wir uns das leisten können. Ob das gut  oder schlecht ist, dass wir uns das leisten, kann ich nicht beurteilen.  Dafür fehlt mir der volkswirtschaftliche Sachverstand. Auf den ersten  Blick sieht es aber nicht gut aus, denke ich.



Doch, das bedeutet es leider. Jemand, der so hoch verschuldet ist, ist arm. Die finanziellen Reserven der einzelnen Bürger sind da relativ egal, denn das ist ja IHR Eigentum und nicht das des Staates. Das kann alles morgen schon weg sein, wenn sich genug Leute überlegen, daß sie den Laden leid sind und das Land verlassen. Und wir können nicht so viele Schulden haben, weil wir uns das leisten können, sondern weil die anderen _glauben_, daß wir uns das leisten können und irgendwann alles zurückzahlen. Oder wenigstens Zinsen zahlen.

Und nein, gut ist es auch überhaupt nicht. Immerhin bedeutet das, daß ein großer Teil unserer jährlichen sauer verdienten Steuern eben nicht für sinnvolle Maßnahmen zum Wohle der Bevölkerung verwendet wird, sondern lediglich um Zinsen auf ausstehende Schulden zu bedienen. Sprich: Wir haben davon überhaupt gleich gar nichts.


----------



## frEnzy (13. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe das Problem auch. Ich musste vor zwei Jahren auch einen 6000,- Kredit aufnehmen, weil ziemlich Zeitgleich ne ganze Menge Dinge kaputt gegangen sind, die ich aber brauchte (z.B. Waschmaschine, Herd und Kühlschrank, Staubsauger und Fernseher sowei das Auto). Damals hätte ich echt kotzen können! Das ging alles innerhalb eines Monats kaputt! Man wäre das schön gewesen, wenn das damals nur ein schlechter Witz gewesen wäre. An dem Kredit werde ich noch 4 jahre abzahlen... aber dann ist er weg  Das Gefühl so viele Schulden zu haben ist ganz schön blöd und die Raten schränken mich auch durchweg ein.

@Dein Posting: Du sagst doch selbst, dass wir die Schulden nur haben, weil wir sie uns leisten können. Schließlich würde uns niemand das Geld geben, wenn dieser jemand nicht fest damit rechnen würde, es auch wieder zurück zu bekommen.

Unserem Bundeshaushalt würde es auch bedeutend besser gehen, wenn die ~40 Milliarden Euro für die Zinszahlungen nicht wären. Aber wie immer gibt es da zwei Seiten. Das geliehene Geld wurde ja auch ausgegeben. Es wurden also direkt in die (zum großen Teil wahrscheinlich deutsche) Industrie und Wirtschaft gepumpt und das hat für viel Beschäftigung gesorgt --> Arbeitsplätze gesichert. Es könnte also sein, dass zumindest theoretisch die Zinsen durch die dadurch höher ausgefallenen Steuerneinnahmen wieder reingekommen sind. Wissen tue ich das aber nicht! Das ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Lartens (14. Juli 2010)

Back to topic.

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber die Ergebnisses der obigen Umfrage + Meinungen aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld entsprechen ziemlich genau meiner Wahrnehmung.

Ohne jetzt tiefgreifende Erklärung aus der Vergangenheit und aktueller Lage zu Zinsen etc. kommt doch als Quintessenz heraus, dass die Politik oder die Politiker und/oder der Politikapparat nicht die Mehrheiten des Volkes widerspiegeln!


----------



## Icejester (14. Juli 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt tiefgreifende Erklärung aus der Vergangenheit und aktueller Lage zu Zinsen etc. kommt doch als Quintessenz heraus, dass die Politik oder die Politiker und/oder der Politikapparat nicht die Mehrheiten des Volkes widerspiegeln!



Doch. Das politische System soll ja nicht auf jede Befindlichkeit und Gemütsschwankung des Volkes reagieren und in bester populistischer Manier lediglich auf die größtmögliche Zustimmung in jeder Situation aus sein. Die Regierung wurde zum Zeitpunkt der Wahl von einer Mehrheit der Bürger beauftragt, die Politik der nächsten vier Jahre zu gestalten. Dazu gehört es auch, die entsprechenden Entscheidungen bei der Besetzung von Ämtern im Sinne der großen politischen Richtung der gewählten Regierung zu treffen.

Und auch mit der Wahl von Wulff muß das "politische System" nicht zwangsläufig Volkes Meinung widersprechen. Denn die Erfahrung, die Du hier aus Deinem privaten Umfeld anführst, und auch die hier durchgeführte Abstimmung ist nichts weiter als die sogenannte "Tanten-Empirie". Immer nett, um die eigene Situation mit der politischen oder gesellschaftlichen Großwetterlage zu vergleichen, aber leider im Schnitt doch unfaßbar wenig aussagekräftig.

Demokratie ist nun einmal, wenn die Mehrheit gewinnt. Selbst dann, wenn es nicht in jedem Fall den persönlichen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## frEnzy (15. Juli 2010)

Das ist zwar prinzipiell richtig aber die Regierung ist dennoch da, um ihr Volk zu vertreten. Und das bedeutet auch, dass sie sich der Mehrheitsmeinung beugen sollten. Und eigentlich jede momentane Bestandsaufnahme der Regierungsarbeit bestätigt das Gefühl, dass dem eben nicht so ist. Klar, Gemütsschwankungen sollte man versuchen zu ignorieren aber es geht ja nicht mehr um eine Gemütsschwankung!

Klar, wenn große Reformen nötig sind, dann muss eine Regierung auch heftigste Kritik aushalten, denn da gibt es immer Gegenwind, weil große Reformen immer das Leben von vielen beeinflussen. Und viele der nötigen Entscheidungen "tun nun mal weh"! Zumindest erstmal.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn die Entscheidungen richtig sind, zu einem besseren System für die große Masse der Wähler führt, Probleme wirklich angegangen und logisch gelöst werden und das ganze auch entsprechend Kommuniziert wird, dass dann die Mehrheit der Wähler das auch akzeptiert. Aber das, was unsere Regierung gerade abzieht  ist halt so offenkundig feige, verlogen, unfair und gekauft, dass der Widerstand in der Bevölkerung ja nicht nur ein "ich mag das nicht" ist sondern ein ganz klares "so geht es nicht, wir sehen, dass ihr uns verarschen wollt". Und der Betrug am Wähler, das Verkaufen des Urnenpöbels ist garantiert nicht die eigentliche Aufgabe der Regierung.


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Demokratie ist nun einmal, wenn die Mehrheit gewinnt. Selbst dann, wenn es nicht in jedem Fall den persönlichen Geschmack trifft.


Damit muss jeder in einem demokratischen System leben können.
Wer jetzt "Neuwahlen" fordert hat das System aber scheinbar nicht verstanden, denn Umfragen sind nunmal keine Wahlen. Nur Wahlergebnisse sind legitimiert, Politiker an- und abzuwählen. Dass Schwarz-Gelb leider nicht der erhoffte Treffer ins Schwarze ist, ist natürlich vielen klar geworden, aber was zählt, ist das Ergebnis am Ende einer Legislaturperiode, also warten wir bitte erstmal ab.
Unterstellen können populistische Journalisten und Oppositionelle einer Regierung vieles, ohne dass es wirklich der Wahrheit entsprechen muss, und bei dem, was ein Heuchler wie Gabriel von sich gibt, kann Deutschland meiner Meinung nach froh sein, ihn nicht als BK ertragen zu müssen.


----------

